# DON'T ask your passenger out you idiot.



## Driveronedge

So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


----------



## UberQuintero

And with text proof via the app, the driver may have just deactivated himself


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

That's the kind of behavior that deserves deactivation. There are probably some neanderthals that started driving for uber thinking this will be a good way to meet "chicks". As a father of three daughters, if one of my daughters came home and told me this I would be on the warpath demanding this guys head. Where I was driving (stopped last week, too many insurance risks) I drove a lot of very pretty college girls around. I went to great lengths to make sure they never felt the least bit uncomfortable, besides I'm 53 and that would be incredibly creepy (don't want to be a dirty old man). guys like you described above make everyone look bad.


----------



## limepro

Some people can't be professional if their life depended on it.


----------



## Driveronedge

limepro said:


> Some people can't be professional if their life depended on it.


This guy's been driving at least a year.....I wonder if he's been deactivated?


----------



## limepro

He probably is where did this happen?


----------



## Driveronedge

Sorry not telling. No spies need to know who I am. ..


----------



## limepro

No problem I understand that.


----------



## TimFromMA

Unless the passenger strikes up a conversation, I limit all my interactions with the passenger to a simple greeting when I arrive "My name is Tim. Nice to meet you. I hope you enjoy the ride" and a simple farewell when they leave. "Thank you so much and please enjoy the rest of your day"

Once they leave the car and I drive away, it's like they never existed.


----------



## Actionjax

Driveronedge said:


> This guy's been driving at least a year.....I wonder if he's been deactivated?


I would say no. I will think he will get a warning email and most likely told an incident like this again he will get terminated. Although creepy and poor behavior on his part, it's harassment an not assault.

In my environment if I asked a woman out an she was offended I would be having a little sit down with both HR and my Senior executive. I may need to do some sensitivity training especially if it was a subordinate I asked. But termination would be reserved for repeat offences and if the proposition would be considered derogatory in nature.

That's a guess on my part.


----------



## TimFromMA

It's probably different here since none of us are employees but rather independent contractors.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I have heard similar tales from a few of my pax here in Raleigh, apparently some "gentlemen" think they are getting paid a whopping .85 per mile to drive for a dating service. This is a job not play and should be treated as such regardless of how laughable our partnership is. 

One thing I'm not getting is how was Josh able to text his pax a day after the ride?


----------



## TimFromMA

Disgusted Driver said:


> One thing I'm not getting is how was Josh able to text his pax a day after the ride?


If you call a PAX for whatever reason, their number will be listed in your phone's recent call list.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have heard similar tales from a few of my pax here in Raleigh, apparently some "gentlemen" think they are getting paid a whopping .85 per mile to drive for a dating service. This is a job not play and should be treated as such regardless of how laughable our partnership is.
> 
> One thing I'm not getting is how was Josh able to text his pax a day after the ride?


He might have called the pax prior to arrival and got a default answer with her phone number. That's about the only way to get a pax #.


----------



## Steve French

It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date. 

He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


----------



## TimFromMA

If it wasn't for his position as a driver, he would not have had access to her home address or her phone number. Using this information outside the scope of the job was inappropriate.


----------



## Actionjax

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


That's not the point. As a woman they are entering a place that is to be professional. Drivers are expected to be that way. The driver is in a power position and it's not a place to make someone feel uncomfortable. My girlfriend has had to deal with this in Taxi's to the point she has stopped taking them. She doesn't know how the driver will react to rejection and frankly she just wants a ride. Not a conversation on her background and how gorgeous she is.


----------



## scrurbscrud

From my sights of Uber/Lyft drivers, a good percentage of them are mid to late 20 something males who do the gig in the interests of skirt chasing.


----------



## ReviTULize

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


In a social setting, it's fine. Not in a professional one.


----------



## chi1cabby

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.


Dude! I think she used the Uber App to get a ride, She wasn't using Plenty Of Fish looking for a date! Is it too much for a woman to expect that her Uber Driver is not going to texting her looking for a date.


----------



## puber

Women believe in the social status thing and cab/uber drivers don't make them wet down there.
You will need a really good story to get them interested and you don't have one, even if you think you do


----------



## scrurbscrud

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


If that happens with a damn cab ride it's a legit foul on the part of the driver and legit cause for deactivation/termination.


----------



## Western Warrior

I hear these type stories from pax. This is common sense 101 that a woman using the service shouldn't be subjected to sexual advances. This is not what she's paying for. You'd think these guys would understand the line between doing a professional job and hitting on women for sex.


----------



## ReviTULize

TimFromMA said:


> If it wasn't for his position as a driver, he would not have had access to her home address or her phone number. Using this information outside the scope of the job was inappropriate.


Exactly! Just be normal and stalk from the shadows like everyone else.

...just kidding


----------



## TimFromMA

Maybe stand outside her window with a boom box blaring a cheesy 80's love song.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out? 
It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries. 

Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh

And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again. 

Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


----------



## TimFromMA

He contacted her afterwards. The only reason he had her number in the first place was because of his role as a driver. It's a completely inappropriate use of what could be construed as confidential personal information.


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.
> 
> Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh
> 
> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


If you got that information from doing your work duties it is considered harassment. They did not consent and in effect you stole their information from your place of business to conduct your own personal business.

If I had someone who was a bank teller that called a client to ask them out using a number that was provided for business purposes they would be fired on the spot. That's a breach of privileged information.

There is a time and a place to conduct this sort of behavior. Are you condoning the individuals action?

You want a definition of harassment go check Google. We aren't your dictionary.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Since Uber drivers are not employees they are not entitled to such legal civilities as protected classes education and training them how not to step in legal landmines for sexual harassment.


----------



## chi1cabby

How many freaking threads of this nature has this forum seen?

*who has hooked up with passenger??*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/who-has-hooked-up-with-passenger.16050/*

Too many male Uber Drivers are of the mindset that their TNC driving is an opportunity to enhance their social life.
*It's Not! *



Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.


Are freaking serious? Anything beyond casual conversation with a customer will be frowned upon by management. Repeat behavior will get you shit canned.

( Please don't take this the wrong way. Reflect on your posts for a second before you hit "Post Reply". There are so many of your posts that make me wanna scream out loud at and reply, but I let it go.)


----------



## ReviTULize

Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.
> 
> Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh
> 
> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


If there's a connection...she will let you know. If she hits on you, tell her you only date 7's and higher and that you appreciate the compliment. It will only make her want you more.


----------



## Uberdawg

chi1cabby said:


> She wasn't using Plenty Of Fish looking for a date!


Nobody should believe that web site anyway. My daughter put up a profile for me after my divorce to see what would happen. The number one match was my ex-wife.

She deleted it.


----------



## chi1cabby

Uberdawg said:


> Nobody should believe that web site anyway. My daughter put up a profile for me after my divorce to see what we happen. The number one match was my ex-wife.
> 
> She deleted it.


That's just too ****ing Funny!
Hahaha!


----------



## Actionjax

Uberdawg said:


> Nobody should believe that web site anyway. My daughter put up a profile for me after my divorce to see what would happen. The number one match was my ex-wife.
> 
> She deleted it.


You just made me laugh today. Could be worse. My buddy was on it and my Ex came up in his search. Talk about awkward.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> Nobody has met anybody on the job?


Most employers frown on you using your job as a dating service, whether it is a co-worker or a customer, but especially a customer. *HUGE NO NO.

*


Bart McCoy said:


> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!



If you don't get the difference between being contacted by someone you don't know on your cell for a date or your real number (the only reason he has access to the number is because of his job)
and trying to get someones number or a date in a bar, at the mall,on the street, I can't help you.


----------



## TimFromMA

A few years ago before I met my wife, I got instant message on my computer from someone I didn’t know asking why my name was on her buddy list. After going back and forth on this subject for a few days, we figured out that she was friends with an ex girlfriend of mine. Apparently my ex was over her house one day while we were dating and used her computer which is how my name got on her list. We decided to go out for drinks one night and started dating each other shortly thereafter. It got real awkward one night when we ran into my ex.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

uberguy_in_ct said:


> That's the kind of behavior that deserves deactivation. There are probably some neanderthals that started driving for uber thinking this will be a good way to meet "chicks". As a father of three daughters, if one of my daughters came home and told me this I would be on the warpath demanding this guys head. Where I was driving (stopped last week, too many insurance risks) I drove a lot of very pretty college girls around. I went to great lengths to make sure they never felt the least bit uncomfortable, besides I'm 53 and that would be incredibly creepy (don't want to be a dirty old man). guys like you described above make everyone look bad.


POST # 3 /@Uberguy _in_ct : I noticed
the
"not driving" comment? There's been
Forum Chatter about USAA, State Farm
and Progressive having Hybrid policies.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.
> 
> Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh
> 
> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


He did not ask for her phone number he text her after the ride.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

chi1cabby said:


> Dude! I think she used the Uber App to get a ride, She wasn't using Plenty Of Fish looking for a date! Is it too much for a woman to expect that her Uber Driver is not going to texting her looking for a date.


Nice so you are on POF chi1cabby lol


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /@Uberguy _in_ct : I noticed
> the
> "not driving" comment? There's been
> Forum Chatter about USAA, State Farm
> and Progressive having Hybrid policies.


That's what I'm waiting for, still debating the pros and cons with myself about driving this weekend (getting to be a heated debate). the colleges are back from break and could usually make $400 to $500 Thurs - Sat. Connecticut is supposed to be the insurance state but I haven't heard a peep about hybrid ins. here.


----------



## Bob Smith

Haha.. There is a fine line there and you can't cross it. I try to use common sense. The only time I flirt is when I feel I'm being flirted with first. Ya dig? 

I asked for a girls linked in info and got a phone number. I think I'm allowed to call her.


----------



## puber

Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.
> 
> Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh
> 
> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


Being in position of driver gives you some advantages mcd cashier doesn't have.

For instance, she makes a bunch of calls, begging for money from friends because she's being evicted.

Then she gets a text from her uber driver, offering $200, hot meal and free shower


----------



## chi1cabby

Cooluberdriver said:


> Nice so you are on POF chi1cabby lol


I'd signed up a few years back.
But I've hidden my profile for over a year now...


----------



## Bart McCoy

So again, texting her anything after the ride is harassment?? Punishable by fine or imprisonment 



So still waiting to see the TOS for an independent contractor saying they can't holler at a customer? 


Do yall believe any prosecutor would press charges for texting her for a date?


----------



## chi1cabby

Bart McCoy said:


> So again, texting her anything after the ride is harassment?? Punishable by fine or imprisonment
> 
> So still waiting to see the TOS for an independent contractor saying they can't holler at a customer?
> 
> Do yall believe any prosecutor would press charges for texting her for a date?


As you soo often like to say,
*"SMH!"*


----------



## Driveronedge

TimFromMA said:


> It's probably different here since none of us are employees but rather independent contractors.


I have to LOL every time someone points that out


----------



## Driveronedge

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


Who said anything about the passenger demanding anything? And why on earth should ANYONE have to be creeped out by their damn driver? She lives alone in a house and some random guy who knows where she lives decides it's okay to hit on her by text after the fact? Is this what you do while driving? Why is it the passengers job to turn you down? Freak.


----------



## DHJ

I find what the driver did was idiotic, and what the passenger finds as a "solution" equally idiotic. I guess _all male drivers are stalkers,_ and that meme is OK, right? When Lyft came to Virginia, you wouldn't believe how hard they pushed for a "community" and drivers should exchange numbers with passengers, and "let's all get together later". I told other drivers I can't think of any way to make passengers more uncomfortable than for you to be asking for phone numbers and personal information. Yep, it led to a very similar outcome of drivers getting info from pax, only to be asked out and creating incredibly awkward problems for everyone involved. Yet, drivers continued the "we're building a community" mantra. Lyft finally posted an article about this on their site, basically asking drivers to stop asking for info from passengers. It never shocks me the stupid things that drivers and passengers continue to do.


----------



## Driveronedge

It's definitely creepy. Wow. There are a few guys here that I suspect have done the same thing. Who said anything about pressing charges???? Say it with me: BOUNDARIES. In my mind if you cross obvious boundaries and are too dumb to get it, then what other boundaries are you willing to cross?


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> So again, texting her anything after the ride is harassment?? Punishable by fine or imprisonment


Probably not, Deactivation yes.



Bart McCoy said:


> So still waiting to see the TOS for an independent contractor saying they can't holler at a customer?


You need the TOS Agreement to tell you something is wrong with that, SMH



Bart McCoy said:


> Do yall believe any prosecutor would press charges for texting her for a date?


What does a prosecutor have to do with it. Harassment takes all kind of forms and may not warrant prosecution but damn well could lead to deactivation (and should).


----------



## scrurbscrud

DHJ said:


> It never shocks me the stupid things that drivers and passengers continue to do.


You have a theology interest? Just looking at yer avatar? Familiar with it's deployment in some circles.


----------



## DHJ

scrurbscrud said:


> You have a theology interest? Just looking at yer avatar? Familiar with it's deployment in some circles.


It is the Arabic letter Nun used by Daesh to identify Christians for conversion or extermination in Iraq and Syria. It is a derogatory shorthand for "Nazarene". It has been common on Facebook and some other places. I have no idea what you mean by "deployment in some circles".


----------



## DHJ

I use it simply because I have it on my desktop and it reminds me what true suffering is for Christians in the Middle East.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DHJ said:


> It is the Arabic letter Nun used by Daesh *to identify Christians for conversion or extermination* in Iraq and Syria. It is a derogatory shorthand for "Nazarene". It has been common on Facebook and some other places. I have no idea what you mean by "deployment in some circles".


Just askin.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DHJ said:


> I use it simply because I have it on my desktop and it reminds me what true suffering is for Christians in the Middle East.


I assumed as much. Just checkin for sure.


----------



## DHJ

scrurbscrud said:


> Just askin.


Yep. It is/was painted on the doors and properties of Christians by Daesh. Many Christians in the world have adopted it as a sign of support for Christians under persecution. Curious what you mean by "deployment in some circles". Sounds cryptic.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DHJ said:


> Yep. It is/was painted on the doors and properties of Christians by Daesh. Many Christians in the world have adopted it as a sign of support for Christians under persecution. Curious what you mean by "deployment in some circles". Sounds cryptic.


Christian theology studies have been a personal multi-decade passion of mine. Spent a lot of time in exchange of information/positions online with a large spectrum of folk in the field. *No affiliations/pimping* Saw it deployed therein.


----------



## Actionjax

DHJ said:


> It is the Arabic letter Nun used by Daesh to identify Christians for conversion or extermination in Iraq and Syria. It is a derogatory shorthand for "Nazarene". It has been common on Facebook and some other places. I have no idea what you mean by "deployment in some circles".


Thanks for the explanation. Learn something new every day. I can count to five in Arabic. That's about it. Also know a few swear words. My grandparents would be so proud.


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> Christian theology studies have been a personal multi-decade passion of mine. Spent a lot of time in exchange of information/positions online with a large spectrum of folk in the field. *No affiliations/pimping* Saw it deployed therein.


Now that explains everything.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> Now that explains everything.


Hopefully not and you won't hold it against me.


----------



## Steve French

DenverDiane said:


> Before I put you on ignore the only thing sad here is that your parents apparently never socialized you in the correct ways to interact with a woman and how not to harass them.


So you will put me on ignore because I said something that you don't agree with? Nice. You are the one that has social issues.

And actually I do have a change in heart on my opinion on this issue. I have never flirted, or asked out a passenger. There is a time and place to ask women out, and texting her after the ride for a date was a boundary issue. I realize some men have issues with rejection, and with him knowing where she lives could cause an issue and an anxiety for her. But for her to reject any male driver from now on is equally as bad. What if a woman flirts with her? Is that ok? Will she reject women drivers from on?


----------



## Uberdawg

Steve French said:


> So you will put me on ignore because I said something that you don't agree with? Nice. You are the one that has social issues.
> 
> And actually I do have a change in heart on my opinion on this issue. I have never flirted, or asked out a passenger. There is a time and place to ask women out, and texting her after the ride for a date was a boundary issue. I realize some men have issues with rejection, and with him knowing where she lives could cause an issue and an anxiety for her. But for her to reject any male driver from now on is equally as bad. What if a woman flirts with her? Is that ok? Will she reject women drivers from on?


Don't fret. It doesn't take much to be on her ignore list. She uses it like a talisman for those that don't see everything as she does. Sure I will make the list now if I haven't already.


----------



## Txchick

Uberdawg said:


> Don't fret. It doesn't take much to be on her ignore list. She uses it like a talisman for those that don't see everything as she does. Sure I will make the list now if I haven't already.


Congrats!! I know I am..may I recommend??


----------



## Bart McCoy

If she got hit on in the Uber, then Im sure she gets hit on elsewhere
she probably rejects people from a rack of business and places then im sure


----------



## Uberdawg

So, I guess in the world you live in, that makes it okay. Geeezzzz


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> If she got hit on in the Uber, then Im sure she gets hit on elsewhere
> she probably rejects people from a rack of business and places then im sure


Again @Bart McCoy driver TEXTS her after the ride!!! Not acceptable!!


----------



## puber

Driveronedge said:


> It's definitely creepy. Wow. There are a few guys here that I suspect have done the same thing. Who said anything about pressing charges???? Say it with me: BOUNDARIES. In my mind if you cross obvious boundaries and are too dumb to get it, then what other boundaries are you willing to cross?


We can't learn anything usefull from your posts.

Welcome to my ignore list. 
You will join uberjax and co. over there.

Feel free to say hello to your new friends.


----------



## MikeB

Txchick said:


> Congrats!! I know I am..may I recommend??
> View attachment 6047


I think I've seen that post of your in some other topic, or didn't I?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Txchick said:


> Again @Bart McCoy tje driver TEXTS her after the ride!!! Not acceptable!!


where in the TOS does it say it is


----------



## Uberdawg

puber said:


> We can't learn anything usefull from your posts.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list.
> You will join uberjax and co. over there.
> 
> Feel free to say hello to your new friends.


This, as opposed to all of the pearls of wisdom we receive from your invaluable posts?

If there is room left, please put me in the Penalty Box too.

Thanx.


----------



## puber

Uberdawg said:


> This, as opposed to all of the pearls of wisdom we receive from your invaluable posts?
> 
> If there is room left, please put me in the Penalty Box too.
> 
> Thanx.


Your last wish is granted


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> where in the TOS does it say it is


Not talking about the TOS Bart. Speaking in terms of professionalism & not contacting women pax via text after ride completion. Heard of boundaries & respecting them?? Uber will deactivate or suspend you if she contacts Uber complaining.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> If she got hit on in the Uber, then Im sure she gets hit on elsewhere
> she probably rejects people from a rack of business and places then im sure


Post makes no sense.


----------



## Txchick

MikeB said:


> I think I've seen that post of your in some other topic, or didn't I?


Oh yes use it frequently just spray & don't waste typing...says it all!


----------



## Bart McCoy

Txchick said:


> Post makes no sense.


oh really
but the fact she'll reject ALL male drivers because of this MAKES sense?
smh


----------



## Bart McCoy

so i guess she only runs into unwanted advances with Uber,not Lyft, Walmart, walking down the street in a skirt....etc


----------



## Uberdawg

Txchick said:


> From a women thank you for the respect!!


I am not sure Fred Flintstone is on your side. You might want to check his other posts on the thread.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> oh really
> but the fact she'll reject ALL male drivers because of this MAKES sense?
> smh


That's her choice if she is not comfortable with male drivers.
SMH!


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> but the fact she'll reject ALL male drivers because of this MAKES sense?
> smh


Maybe it is not the normal reaction or even a rational one, however, we have no clue what she may have in her history that would make her react that way. That's why is not smart, or proper for that matter, for the idiot to use his position as a driver to try and pick her up. It may not be prohibited in the TOS but do you think that will stop Uber from tossing a driver? Thought you had been around longer than that.



Bart McCoy said:


> so i guess she only runs into unwanted advances with Uber,not Lyft, Walmart, walking down the street in a skirt....etc


I have no doubt if she received an unwanted advance from a Wal Mart employee, he would be gone. Very, very Gone.


----------



## ChevyChick

It's also annoying, as a female driver, to be hit on while I'm just trying to get the pax where they need to go. Sometimes it gets to the point where I start to wonder if I should pull my stun gun out and have it ready to go. I usually just tell the jerko that I'm happily married and have been for 10 years and then they get the hint. But it's just as bad as a driver hitting on a pax. Common sense people!


----------



## Uberdawg

ChevyChick said:


> It's also annoying, as a female driver, to be hit on while I'm just trying to get the pax where they need to go. Sometimes it gets to the point where I start to wonder if I should pull my stun gun out and have it ready to go. I usually just tell the jerko that I'm happily married and have been for 10 years and then they get the hint. But it's just as bad as a driver hitting on a pax. Common sense people!


This.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uberdawg said:


> Don't fret. It doesn't take much to be on her ignore list. She uses it like a talisman for those that don't see everything as she does. Sure I will make the list now if I haven't already.


If the same tude is reflected to pax as drivers it'll be a very short term stint with TNC driving.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ChevyChick said:


> It's also annoying, as a female driver, to be hit on while I'm just trying to get the pax where they need to go. Sometimes it gets to the point where I start to wonder if I should pull my stun gun out and have it ready to go. I usually just tell the jerko that I'm happily married and have been for 10 years and then they get the hint. But it's just as bad as a driver hitting on a pax. Common sense people!


This is not an Uber thing though. If you look the least bit attractive you will have this type problem with any job position that deals with the general public

This


----------



## Txchick

ChevyChick said:


> It's also annoying, as a female driver, to be hit on while I'm just trying to get the pax where they need to go. Sometimes it gets to the point where I start to wonder if I should pull my stun gun out and have it ready to go. I usually just tell the jerko that I'm happily married and have been for 10 years and then they get the hint. But it's just as bad as a driver hitting on a pax. Common sense people!


Yep!! Or male pax calling your Uber number over & over well after the ride.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> This is not an Uber thing though. If you look the least bit attractive you will have this type problem with any job position that deals with the general public


Mmmm nope Bart! I don't have that issue with my clients in my full time job...why u ask cause male or female employees hitting on clients dismissed.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> This is not an Uber thing though. If you look the least bit attractive you will have this type problem with any job position that deals with the general public


I understand how this is a problem, I guess I don't understand why you don't think it is a big deal. Most employers will fire someone for making unwanted advances towards a customer. I had to kick a guy out once for making unwanted advances to an employee.

The Uber driver was wrong, and as usual, you are wrong.

But that is what is so right about you.


----------



## Actionjax

Bart is in a world all his own on the issues. Always has been.

If he doesn't get it then I say what does it matter. No one needs to justify it to him. Let him figure it out all on its own.


----------



## Uberdawg

Yes, I know. I may have to change my sig line since I haven't been able to eradicate the stupid in Bart. 

There is hope though, faint as it is, it is there.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> Bart is in a world all his own on the issues. Always has been.
> 
> If he doesn't get it then I say what does it matter. No one needs to justify it to him. Let him figure it out all on its own.


Yeah, just do it Bart! U da man.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Some of you are a bit overzealous on the whole professionalism angle. For one thing Uber drivers are not professionals since there is (usually) no investment, no barrier to entry, no contracts. If you get extraordinarily lucky and you meet Mr or Mrs Right while driving them around, and they think you’re the cat’s pajamas too, and just you take their $8.60 and let them go on their way, you are a sap and a coward. Not a professional.

Americans spend all their hours at work. And so Americans are more likely to meet their s/o’s at work.


----------



## scrurbscrud

troubleinrivercity said:


> Some of you are a bit overzealous on the whole professionalism angle. For one thing Uber drivers are not professionals since there is (usually) no investment, no barrier to entry, no contracts. If you get extraordinarily lucky and you meet Mr or Mrs Right while driving them around, and they think you're the cat's pajamas too, and just you take their $8.60 and let them go on their way, you are a sap and a coward. Not a professional.


Yes, a lot of men use that logic. All women are Mrs. Possibly Right for the night, so ask them all. Men who don't apparently are cowards now too?

Intimate relationship established in drivers mind in 10 min Uber ride.


----------



## Uberdawg

troubleinrivercity said:


> Some of you are a bit overzealous on the whole professionalism angle. For one thing Uber drivers are not professionals since there is (usually) no investment, no barrier to entry, no contracts. If you get extraordinarily lucky and you meet Mr or Mrs Right while driving them around, and they think you're the cat's pajamas too, and just you take their $8.60 and let them go on their way, you are a sap and a coward. Not a professional.
> 
> Americans spend all their hours at work. And so Americans are more likely to meet their s/o's at work.


It is not so much professionalism as it is simple decency. We hold ourselves out to be drivers that will get you there safely, quickly (and thanks to our partner) cheaply. Can't we get them there and then not hound them for a date?

If this lady is in a bar or at a festival or even an informal gathering, she may not mind an invite. She had not choice but for this guy to be able to contact her. And remember, a lot of these people do not realize we do not have their real number. I can see where it might freak her out. I wouldn't want someone, Uber driver or anyone else, making unwanted advances to my daughter by her phone.


----------



## UberHammer

Uber drivers are like a box of chocolates....


----------



## Driveronedge

Bart McCoy said:


> oh really
> but the fact she'll reject ALL male drivers because of this MAKES sense?
> smh


I think if she was made to feel that uncomfortable it's her right to ride with whomever she's comfortable with. Afterall, I shudder to think what would happen if she happened to get in your car.
You don't drive in LA or Toronto do you?


----------



## puber

troubleinrivercity said:


> Some of you are a bit overzealous on the whole professionalism angle. For one thing Uber drivers are not professionals since there is (usually) no investment, no barrier to entry, no contracts. If you get extraordinarily lucky and you meet Mr or Mrs Right while driving them around, and they think you're the cat's pajamas too, and just you take their $8.60 and let them go on their way, you are a sap and a coward. Not a professional.
> 
> Americans spend all their hours at work. And so Americans are more likely to meet their s/o's at work.


Good point.
Only a coward would give up on his happiness just because travis is watching over his shoulder.
You might just give your wife to travis, to appease him


----------



## OCBob

FIne and good but what if you are asking out a girl that is homely and she looks like she needs some companionship? If I am in the mood for ugly for a slump buster for my softball team, you have to go Fugly sometimes. Would this be acceptable since they would most likely never be asked out in the next 12 months?


----------



## Uberdawg

^^^^^^
Puber. 


I rest my case.


----------



## marketmark

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


As a long time waiter and (relatively) short time uber driver, you never make a move on your customer. <---period
If they make a move fine, just don't interpret everything as them coming onto you.
If a customer is interested they will let you know...


----------



## LA Cabbie

I've been driving cab for over 3 years in Los angeles and never hooked up with a female passenger. Like one poster said previously drivers are at the bottom of the societal ring and are seen as robots taking people from point a to b. Nothing more and perhaps less...

The only women I flirt with if you can call it that are those from the lower classes in the public service industry like myself. I only flirt when she initiates never the other way.

No cab driver I have known ever hooked up with a passenger. It's just way too awkward and thus uncomfortable.

Please male drivers you might get what you think is lucky with a drunk girl who gets touchy feely with you. Never never never get into her house our yours nor let your animal instincts get the best of you. If she claims rape you are done and in prison. Also if you see her again and she is sober don't mention your touchy feely encounter. The first thing a person loses when they are intoxicated is their judgement.

Please please for your own sake have a camera installed that way if a passenger accuses you of rape you have footage that they initiated.

For the male drivers with the faintest notion that driving uber will get you female action GTFO of the taxi industry.

For the record shame on trashy Travis who wants a million women driving for him in what is usually top 5 worst and or dangerous jobs.

Shame on you travis kalanick and all those who actively or silently support you and your organization.


----------



## puber

http://www.businessinsider.com/moth.../mother-blames-target-for-sons-suicide-2015-1


DenverDiane said:


> Funny thing - I've always tried my best to be a professional at any job I've ever had whether it be creating software or driving cars or guarding a baseball field in the middle of the night (I guess they didn't want anyone to steal home base)
> .
> I guess that attitude is what sets apart the best from the rest


There was an article about a guy like you.
This guy was a very dedicated employee


----------



## Bart McCoy

marketmark said:


> If a customer is interested they will let you know...


definitely not always the case. and mostly not. especially when the customer is female. females are WEIRD. a lot of times,well most of the time, they show NO interest. but if you go at them they will give you their number as if all of a sudden they just realized after you aske for the number you are cute/attractive or whatever. Again, females are WEIRD. Ive had female reject me a couple times, but was persistent,and got the number on the 3rd try, and then have sex with them a couple weeks later.



LA Cabbie said:


> For the record shame on trashy Travis who wants a million women driving for him in what is usually top 5 worst and or dangerous jobs.
> 
> .


Equal opportunity for all genders, but females need to realize some jobs put you in a worse situation to deal with guys/jerks than others....With Uber, its just you and him in a car. That's it. No stopping him barriers. Females need to think things out before they decide to do certain jobs. Its not being a *chauvinist* pig its just the way life works


----------



## Lidman

Yes maam!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Many of you may not have been as gently bred as I. And so let me impart the wisdom of good manners under all circumstances.

1. You NEVER make personal remarks to a stranger. This includes compliments. No exceptions.

2. All romantic overtures are done through a third party, who is required to make the introduction so that either party may retreat with no harm done to their delicate sensibilities. Direct access without a proper introduction is not allowed. Apps don't count.

3. And, just because so few people know the rule, there should be three sets of sheets for each bed in your house.

Flirting, without actually paying a personal compliment is an art form that humbles me when I see it practiced correctly.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bart McCoy said:


> females need to realize some jobs put you in a worse situation to deal with guys/jerks than others


Rubbish. Everyone just needs to put in dash cams. Male and female.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

scrurbscrud said:


> Yes, a lot of men use that logic. All women are Mrs. Possibly Right for the night, so ask them all. Men who don't apparently are cowards now too?
> 
> Intimate relationship established in drivers mind in 10 min Uber ride.


Nah, genuine connection between a cabbie and a passenger is not really possible, and it's not fair cause they're a captive audience. But other low-paid giggers should absolutely not be discouraged from flirting with customers. We spend all our lives at work, we're supposed to be dead during those hours?


----------



## puber

DenverDiane said:


> I'm weirdly going to put you in my ignore list because weirdly enough I don;t like to waste my time on people who really have nothing to say.
> 
> P.S. Normally socialized men people say "women" instead of "females" . That word choice is one of the biggest "tells" that a woman knows about regarding men who have issues.


Nice ass!


----------



## Txchick

OCBob said:


> FIne and good but what if you are asking out a girl that is homely and she looks like she needs some companionship? If I am in the mood for ugly for a slump buster for my softball team, you have to go Fugly sometimes. Would this be acceptable since they would most likely never be asked out in the next 12 months?


Knucklehead answer.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> definitely not always the case. and mostly not. especially when the customer is female. females are WEIRD. a lot of times,well most of the time, they show NO interest. but if you go at them they will give you their number as if all of a sudden they just realized after you aske for the number you are cute/attractive or whatever. Again, females are WEIRD. Ive had female reject me a couple times, but was persistent,and got the number on the 3rd try, and then have sex with them a couple weeks later.
> 
> Equal opportunity for all genders, but females need to realize some jobs put you in a worse situation to deal with guys/jerks than others....With Uber, its just you and him in a car. That's it. No stopping him barriers. Females need to think things out before they decide to do certain jobs. Its not being a *chauvinist* pig its just the way life works


No don't think so! Men & women need to respect each other space in a work type setting, get a grip! Your life might work that way Bart but the rest of us are in a different space...#oink SMH


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

I just got hit on majorally by a female pax. She kept saying she couldn't touch my stick and move it around and asked if we could be friends tomorrow. (I Drive a Manual). She was intoxicated. Acted professionally. It would have been different if we met in other circumstances.


----------



## Uberdawg

puber said:


> Nice ass!


Dumb ass!


----------



## OCBob

Txchick said:


> Knucklehead answer.


That is the type of answer I was going for.


----------



## Lidman

Sacto Burbs said:


> Many of you may not have been as gently bred as I. And so let me impart the wisdom of good manners under all circumstances.
> 
> 1. You NEVER make personal remarks to a stranger. This includes compliments. No exceptions.
> 
> 2. All romantic overtures are done through a third party, who is required to make the introduction so that either party may retreat with no harm done to their delicate sensibilities. Direct access without a proper introduction is not allowed. Apps don't count.
> 
> 3. And, just because so few people know the rule, there should be three sets of sheets for each bed in your house.
> 
> Flirting, without actually paying a personal compliment is an art form that humbles me when I see it practiced correctly.


Gently bred? You can't compliment someone?? Come on. That is certainly better then insulting someone.


----------



## suewho

Diane is very soon going to have the whole forum on ignore. Lol should make for very interesting conversations. She can talk to herself all day and night long. I already know, I'll be next. Hahahhahaha


----------



## elelegido

Sacto Burbs said:


> Many of you may not have been as gently bred as I. And so let me impart the wisdom of good manners under all circumstances.
> 
> 1. You NEVER make personal remarks to a stranger. This includes compliments. No exceptions.
> 
> 2. All romantic overtures are done through a third party, who is required to make the introduction so that either party may retreat with no harm done to their delicate sensibilities. Direct access without a proper introduction is not allowed. Apps don't count.
> 
> 3. And, just because so few people know the rule, there should be three sets of sheets for each bed in your house.
> 
> Flirting, without actually paying a personal compliment is an art form that humbles me when I see it practiced correctly.


Glad you cleared that up for us, Jedediah.


----------



## Steve French

Sacto Burbs said:


> Many of you may not have been as gently bred as I. And so let me impart the wisdom of good manners under all circumstances.
> 
> 1. You NEVER make personal remarks to a stranger. This includes compliments. No exceptions.
> 
> 2. All romantic overtures are done through a third party, who is required to make the introduction so that either party may retreat with no harm done to their delicate sensibilities. Direct access without a proper introduction is not allowed. Apps don't count.
> 
> 3. And, just because so few people know the rule, there should be three sets of sheets for each bed in your house.
> 
> Flirting, without actually paying a personal compliment is an art form that humbles me when I see it practiced correctly.


----------



## TimFromMA

Treat each passenger exactly how you would treat your own grandmother. Treat them with dignity, respect and under no circumstances ask how big their boobs are.


----------



## Bart McCoy

DenverDiane said:


> I'm weirdly going to put you in my ignore list because weirdly enough I don;t like to waste my time on people who really have nothing to say.
> 
> P.S. Normally socialized men people say "women" instead of "females" . That word choice is one of the biggest "tells" that a woman knows about regarding men who have issues.


because I used female instead of woman? SERIOUSLY? smh
yes , please put me on ignore, because what im reading here is getting ridicolous


----------



## Bart McCoy

Txchick said:


> No don't think so! Men & women need to respect each other space in a work type setting, get a grip! Your life might work that way Bart but the rest of us are in a different space...#oink SMH


im only speaking on how life WORKS, not the imaginary WORLD PEACE people think will happen, smh
its just how guys are. you can tall all this, respect each other blah blah blah, but again, im telling you what actually happens in life, NOT what the pleasant vision of what you WANT to happen in life



suewho said:


> Diane is very soon going to have the whole forum on ignore. Lol should make for very interesting conversations. She can talk to herself all day and night long. I already know, I'll be next. Hahahhahaha


somebody doesnt agree with her view, she puts them on ignore
she reminds me of Michael Moore


----------



## brikosig

uberguy_in_ct said:


> That's the kind of behavior that deserves deactivation. There are probably some neanderthals that started driving for uber thinking this will be a good way to meet "chicks". As a father of three daughters, if one of my daughters came home and told me this I would be on the warpath demanding this guys head. Where I was driving (stopped last week, too many insurance risks) I drove a lot of very pretty college girls around. I went to great lengths to make sure they never felt the least bit uncomfortable, besides I'm 53 and that would be incredibly creepy (don't want to be a dirty old man). guys like you described above make everyone look bad.


I AM dirty old man.... and I wouldn't ask out a college girl.... LOL.... (A little flirting when they like you is always fun though.)


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Many of you may not have been as gently bred as I. And so let me impart the wisdom of good manners under all circumstances.
> 
> 1. You NEVER make personal remarks to a stranger. This includes compliments. No exceptions.
> 
> 2. All romantic overtures are done through a third party, who is required to make the introduction so that either party may retreat with no harm done to their delicate sensibilities. Direct access without a proper introduction is not allowed. Apps don't count.
> 
> 3. And, just because so few people know the rule, there should be three sets of sheets for each bed in your house.
> 
> Flirting, without actually paying a personal compliment is an art form that humbles me when I see it practiced correctly.


such an elderly post


----------



## UberHammer

Bart McCoy said:


> such an elderly post


I agree. Reading it felt like watching Downton Abby.


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> im only speaking on how life WORKS, not the imaginary WORLD PEACE people think will happen, smh
> its just how guys are. you can tall all this, respect each other blah blah blah, but again, im telling you what actually happens in life, NOT what the pleasant vision of what you WANT to happen in life


While there is always exceptions to the rule I can tell you in my office environment they are weeded out quite often and wonder why their actions have stalled their career.

It's safe to say in a work environment what comes out of your mouth is gender neutral for both sexes. What you may be thinking can be entirely different. But respect goes a long way.

In a enclosed space like a car you need to understand for a stranger how uncomfortable an advance is. You want to put this to the test. Go hug a random stranger, tell me it won't feel weird. That's the same thing as an advance inside a closed space. It's not like the person can just leave on command.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Again, the same thing that happened with Uber will happen with Lyft or probably 1,000 other businesses she does business with. Here's a crash course on Life 101:men are going to try to talk to you just about no matter where you work. Um, that's the way life works here in the US. The best a female can do is try to limit the places they frequent where men trying to talk to them is less common. Now I'm not condoning the Uber driver per this topic, I'm simply saying, again : tthat's how real life works. Imaginary life is where a good looking female can go anywhere and do anything and they'll be treated just like any ole dude, smh


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> Again, the same thing that happened with Uber will happen with Lyft or probably 1,000 other businesses she does business with. Here's a crash course on Life 101:men are going to try to talk to you just about no matter where you work. Um, that's the way life works here in the US. The best a female can do is try to limit the places they frequent where men trying to talk to them is less common. Now I'm not condoning the Uber driver per this topic, I'm simply saying, again : tthat's how real life works. Imaginary life is where a good looking female can go anywhere and do anything and they'll be treated just like any ole dude, smh


Talking is one thing. Nature of the topic is another and how one engages. I don't think women are looking at being ignored. I think women are looking at not being treated like a conquest when men engage conversation or try and peruse them.

Unless you feel this is now acceptable to limit things.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> the same thing that happened with Uber will happen with Lyft or probably 1,000 other businesses she does business with


Probably will. For sure. Maybe not 1000 businesses, but some. And I am sure most of those businesses would terminate the offender given similar facts.



Bart McCoy said:


> Here's a crash course on Life 101:men are going to try to talk to you just about no matter where you work.


Talking to someone, having lunch, getting coffee, etc.. are all pretty normal and everyone does it. No one says you can't. There is a huge difference with this guy and he crossed a line. He called her on her cell phone. She is a customer not some chick off the street at a bar.
I can't understand how you can't get that this would totally weird someone out, especially if something "creepy" had happened to her before. Yea I can, you don't want to.



Bart McCoy said:


> Now I'm not condoning the Uber driver per this topic,





Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.
> 
> Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh
> 
> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


Guess we have a different definition of condoning. Pretty much looks like you are saying you sure don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Actionjax said:


> Talking is one thing. Nature of the topic is another and how one engages. I don't think women are looking at being ignored. I think women are looking at not being treated like a conquest when men engage conversation or try and peruse them.


its going to happen.men try to talk to women. that's how real life works



Uberdawg said:


> Probably will. For sure. Maybe not 1000 businesses, but some. And I am sure most of those businesses would terminate the offender given similar facts.
> .


so name some businesses that would terminate you for 1 count of trying to get a female's number?

If i was a UPS man,and dropped off a package at a receptionist desk. Told her have a great day, and by the way you look lovely, can I have your number.....UPS would fire me on the spot?


----------



## elelegido

Pointless argument detector is going off... again


----------



## Bart McCoy

its just crazy that people are so upset that a guy ask for her number, but are all 100% in support for her saying she should reject all male drivers now, smh

if this happened at mcdonalds, she would refused to get service from any male cashier

as if there arent any gay women in the world....what would she do if a female asked for her number?
totally in a rut then


----------



## lornaevo

I think this is one of the reasons drivers complain that they're not making emouth money. They treat this like a social experiment or a dating service. This is a business. This is your business. Treat your customers with respect. Whether they are a man or woman. They are your customers. Not a potential conquest.


----------



## Realityshark

I offer oral sex to all my passengers. Male or female. Driving for Uber has caused me to lose every bit of self-respect I ever had. Uber on.


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> its going to happen.men try to talk to women. that's how real life works
> 
> so name some businesses that would terminate you for 1 count of trying to get a female's number?
> 
> If i was a UPS man,and dropped off a package at a receptionist desk. Told her have a great day, and by the way you look lovely, can I have your number.....UPS would fire me on the spot?


You may not get terminated around here at my work, but lets just say that's a written warning. And you are only one step away from out the door. Especially if it's a senior manager on someone their junior.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

@Bart McCoy Aside from getting this exceptionally good advice regarding good manners to avoid awkward situations, I was also privy to the conversation my mother had with my sister. She said that once you have politely turned down a gentleman's advances twice you may then kick him in the balls on the third attempt if you are in a public place. No one in the room will have any sympathy for him. Tricky maneuver to execute in an Uber though.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sacto Burbs said:


> @Bart McCoyShe said that once you have politely turned down a gentleman's advances twice you may then kick him in the balls on the third attempt if you are in a public place. No one in the room will have any sympathy for him..


and he may deserve it depending on how vulgar/adamant he is about getting the number. but the key phrase there is "advances TWICE".
as per the topic, people are equating the guy asking for her number ONCE as pure harassment
just how loosely are you guys using the word harassment?
harassment in my book is a CRIME
which any prosecutor should be able to bring up charges on
if you dont feel the guy committed a true crime, why call it harassment?
or do you guys believe he deserves a month in jail for committing the crime of harassment?(asking for her number)


----------



## Sacto Burbs

He texted her and invaded a private area of her life. How do you equate that with "asking" face to face in a neutral public place. Where, if she wants to, she can kick him in the balls?

Hence the invaluable services of a third-party go-between.

I can take you under my wing and show you how you entice a woman's interest without paying strangers personal complements and without invading her privacy without permission. . If that's what you want to do.

It all involves getting Her to ask for Your number. Learn to be the mouse, grasshopper.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sacto Burbs said:


> He texted her and invaded a private area of her life. How do you equate that with "asking" face to face in a neutral public place. Where, if she wants to, she can kick him in the balls?
> 
> It all involves getting Her to ask for Your number. Learn to be the mouse, grasshopper.


lol so the main gripe you have with the situation is that she wasnt awarded the opportunity to kick him in the balls? awww man

sure there's a couple rouge females that will ask for your number, but im sure most everybody will agree with me that the VAST majority of women simply will not ask for your number. PERIOD. mainly because they already getting offered boatloads of men's numbers as it is. What you are saying is NOT real life. Men get numbers from women, only in a fantasy world do you see women running around trying to get numbers from men, smh


----------



## Jeremy Joe

DHJ said:


> I find what the driver did was idiotic, and what the passenger finds as a "solution" equally idiotic. I guess _all male drivers are stalkers,_ and that meme is OK, right? When Lyft came to Virginia, you wouldn't believe how hard they pushed for a "community" and drivers should exchange numbers with passengers, and "let's all get together later". I told other drivers I can't think of any way to make passengers more uncomfortable than for you to be asking for phone numbers and personal information. Yep, it led to a very similar outcome of drivers getting info from pax, only to be asked out and creating incredibly awkward problems for everyone involved. Yet, drivers continued the "we're building a community" mantra. Lyft finally posted an article about this on their site, basically asking drivers to stop asking for info from passengers. It never shocks me the stupid things that drivers and passengers continue to do.


West coast and east coast cultures are very different. So is the pace of life. Lyft originated on the West coast, and had some growing up pains trying to adapt here. Apart from the community thing, the fist bump and pink stache just wouldn't fly here in the northeast either.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Steve French said:


> So you will put me on ignore because I said something that you don't agree with? Nice. You are the one that has social issues.
> 
> And actually I do have a change in heart on my opinion on this issue. I have never flirted, or asked out a passenger. There is a time and place to ask women out, and texting her after the ride for a date was a boundary issue. I realize some men have issues with rejection, and with him knowing where she lives could cause an issue and an anxiety for her. But for her to reject any male driver from now on is equally as bad. What if a woman flirts with her? Is that ok? Will she reject women drivers from on?


LOL, then she'll be left only with trannies!!


----------



## TimFromMA

If this is your only outlet to meet women, you got serious problems dude.


----------



## headtheball

Sacto Burbs said:


> Rubbish. Everyone just needs to put in dash cams. Male and female.


Can you or anyone else recommend a dash cam? Maybe needs a new thread. I don't want another wire hanging down.....


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What century are you living in?

Quickly dispensing with the main topic, it is unprofessional to use personal data for private gain. 

As to how the male and female of the species attract one another, you are woefully stuck in a rut. Here in California women have been taught for 40 years to keep their eyes open, look around for what they want, and find a way to get access to it. 

The social mistake our incompetent Uber driver made was to ignore the necessity of having a third-party to ease the transaction.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

headtheball said:


> Can you or anyone else recommend a dash cam? Maybe needs a new thread. I don't want another wire hanging down.....


Start a new thread.


----------



## Driveronedge

Bart McCoy said:


> its going to happen.men try to talk to women. that's how real life works
> 
> so name some businesses that would terminate you for 1 count of trying to get a female's number?
> 
> If i was a UPS man,and dropped off a package at a receptionist desk. Told her have a great day, and by the way you look lovely, can I have your number.....UPS would fire me on the spot?


One more time fool and I'll yell to make sure you hear me : HE DROPPED HER OFF AT NIGHT AT HER HOME. THEN CALLED HER. Very very different than the UPS guy hitting on the receptionist. He has no access to her personal information or home address. Seriously you are freaking me out and I honestly think your inability to respect this boundary will eventually get you deactivated and maybe even arrested. Wow just WOW.


----------



## headtheball

I got asked out once by a very young UCLA student. Super awkward. 

I said no and then ran into her in a coffee shop 2 days later. Maybe I should drive in a different neighborhood than the one I live in.


----------



## headtheball

This dude was out of line. When you are driving- just drive. Not so complicated.


----------



## Driveronedge

Sacto Burbs said:


> What century are you living in?
> 
> Quickly dispensing with the main topic, it is unprofessional to use personal data for private gain.
> 
> As to how the male and female of the species attract one another, you are woefully stuck in a rut. Here in California women have been taught for 40 years to keep their eyes open, look around for what they want, and find a way to get access to it.
> 
> The social mistake our incompetent Uber driver made was to ignore the necessity of having a third-party to ease the transaction.


No joke. Had there been a 3rd party involved dipshit would've known she was waaay outta his league. This woman looks like a super model and is in fact an MD. Her husband is a hot director. Well, Josh no one can say you don't shoot for the stars. Lol


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> and he may deserve it depending on how vulgar/adamant he is about getting the number. but the key phrase there is "advances TWICE".
> as per the topic, people are equating the guy asking for her number ONCE as pure harassment
> just how loosely are you guys using the word harassment?
> harassment in my book is a CRIME
> which any prosecutor should be able to bring up charges on
> if you dont feel the guy committed a true crime, why call it harassment?
> or do you guys believe he deserves a month in jail for committing the crime of harassment?(asking for her number)


Allow me to give you some definitions on what harassment is from workplace prospective. This is an excerpt from our code of conduct.

Apply it however you see fit.

*POLICY:*

The firm is committed to providing a work environment free of harassment where the dignity
and worth of all employees is respected. Harassment refers to comments or actions that are
unwelcome or should be known to be unwelcome. The firm will take every reasonable measure
available to ensure that employees are not subjected to harassment and that any concerns
regarding harassment are resolved in a fair and expeditious manner.

*

Harassment

*
Behaviour that constitutes harassment includes the following:

• slurs, jokes or behaviour that is unwelcome or intended to demean a person because of
his/her race, religion or creed, marital status, age, citizenship, family status, sexual
orientation, colour, sex, physical or mental handicap, ethnic or national origin, criminal
conviction or pardoned offense, or political belief.

*Sexual Harassment*

It is the company's intention that employees should be able to work in an employment
environment free of sexual harassment.

The Canada Labour code defines sexual harassment as any conduct or comment of a sexual
nature which is likely to cause offense or humiliation to an employee, or that might be
perceived as placing a condition of a sexual nature on employment or on any employment
opportunity.

Behaviour that constitutes sexual harassment may include the following:

• unwelcome physical contact, such as pinching, hugging, brushing up against, or patting; 
• unwelcome sexual requests, remarks, jokes or gestures; 
• unfair evaluations or reprimands, reduced working hours, overwork, dismissals, discipline
or refusals to hire when they are in retaliation for refusal to submit to sexual harassment;
• sexually suggestive remarks or gestures; 
• leering or whistling; 
• displaying posters, calendars, pictures etc. of a sexual nature; 
• consistently subjecting an individual to practical jokes of a sexual nature which cause
awkwardness or embarrassment; 
• sexual assault.


----------



## Driveronedge

headtheball said:


> I got asked out once by a very young UCLA student. Super awkward.
> 
> I said no and then ran into her in a coffee shop 2 days later. Maybe I should drive in a different neighborhood than the one I live in.


Lol. I have a neighbor that cancels when he gets me- he lives across the street. Makes me wonder if his wife knows where he's going


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Now we know why LYFT has the mutual" will never match "automatically on three ratings


----------



## Driveronedge

Sacto Burbs said:


> Now we know why LYFT has the mutual" will never match "automatically on three ratings


Yup. I love that about Lyft. I 1'd a guy and gave him a scathing review for being an arrogant prick and insisting that "Mike Hunt" (my ****) told him his ride would be free. Lyft emailed the next morning to see if I was okay


----------



## Uberdawg

headtheball said:


> This dude was out of line. When you are driving- just drive. Not so complicated.


Bart likes to make shit complicated. You have to compare it to Wal Mart, UPS, McDonalds, wherever and change up the facts. None are the same as this. The guy had access to her phone number and used it 
in a way that was wrong. Uber gave him access to the number to make the transaction go smoother not for his personal black book. Creepy no matter how you look at it.

Uber and Lyft depend on their customers feeling safe. This woman obviously did not. Probably wasn't the first time he did it. Other may have also been creeped out, maybe not to
the same level as this lady. If female customers or drivers don't feel safe in the environment created by Uber and Lyft, there goes half the clientele. Which side of the argument will
Uber land on? Drivers are expendable.


----------



## TimFromMA

Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?


I love responses like this. "You never said I couldn't do it so it's ok."

That's a response I expect my 12 year to give, not an adult.

Just because nobody said you couldn't do some thing doesn't make it ok. I'm pretty sure the TOS doesn't say I can take a dump in passenger's lap but I'm pretty sure it would be frowned upon by everyone involved.


----------



## Uberdawg

TimFromMA said:


> That's a response I expect my 12 year to give, not an adult.


Well said.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Txchick said:


> Not talking about the TOS Bart. Speaking in terms of professionalism & not contacting women pax via text after ride completion. Heard of boundaries & respecting them?? Uber will deactivate or suspend you if she contacts Uber complaining.





Bart McCoy said:


> oh really
> but the fact she'll reject ALL male drivers because of this MAKES sense?
> smh


I came across some of Bart's posts on driverless cars and they were pretty reasonable and articulate. Not everyone has to agree with each other, but it would help at least if we voice our disagreements respectfully, rather than engage in threats to "ignore" each other and talking about one's upbringings, and so on.

Agreed what the driver did was wrong and creepy and unprofessional. But you have to keep in mind that the type of folks you attract when you pay less than minimum wage are not exactly the "best and the brightest." These errors in judgement are to be expected. If the driver was guilty of harassing a pax, then the pax was equally guilty of being sexist by refusing male drivers again.

It would be interesting to know what the outcome of this case was.

I read some time back about a similar case in NYC where a driver had taken a photo of the street from behind the wheel while parked. Included in that pic amongst a sea of people was a female jogger. A short while later, he was pinged. Turns out, the girl who pinged him was the same girl who had by coincidence appeared in the pic he had taken a few minutes earlier. Then when the trip was ending he pulled up the pic on his phone and showed it to the girl who "totally freaked out." She called Uber and they deactivated him.

The moral of the story is be super cautious when dealing with female pax. Best is, keep convo restricted to just exchanging basic courtesies and nothing more.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Driveronedge said:


> One more time fool and I'll yell to make sure you hear me : HE DROPPED HER OFF AT NIGHT AT HER HOME. THEN CALLED HER. Very very different than the UPS guy hitting on the receptionist. He has no access to her personal information or home address. Seriously you are freaking me out and I honestly think your inability to respect this boundary will eventually get you deactivated and maybe even arrested. Wow just WOW.


Relax. Take a chill pill. we're not talking murder here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Jeremy Joe said:


> I came across some of Bart's posts on driverless cars and they were pretty reasonable and articulate. Not everyone has to agree with each other, but it would help at least if we voice our disagreements respectfully, rather than engage in threats to "ignore" each other and talking about one's upbringings, and so on.
> 
> Agreed what the driver did was wrong and creepy and unprofessional. But you have to keep in mind that the type of folks you attract when you pay less than minimum wage are not exactly the "best and the brightest." These errors in judgement are to be expected. If the driver was guilty of harassing a pax, then the pax was equally guilty of being sexist by refusing male drivers again.
> 
> It would be interesting to know what the outcome of this case was.
> 
> I read some time back about a similar case in NYC where a driver had taken a photo of the street from behind the wheel while parked. Included in that pic amongst a sea of people was a female jogger. A short while later, he was pinged. Turns out, the girl who pinged him was the same girl who had by coincidence appeared in the pic he had taken a few minutes earlier. Then when the trip was ending he pulled up the pic on his phone and showed it to the girl who "totally freaked out." She called Uber and they deactivated him.
> 
> The moral of the story is be super cautious when dealing with female pax. Best is, keep convo restricted to just exchanging basic courtesies and nothing more.


It wasn't a coincidence, he was stalking her. Uber deactivated him and offered her free rides! Don't think it ever rose to the level of criminal.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Disgusted Driver said:


> It wasn't a coincidence, he was stalking her. Uber deactivated him and offered her free rides! Don't think it ever rose to the level of criminal.


At least in the article I read several months back, there was no mention of him stalking her....


----------



## Jeremy Joe

DenverDiane said:


> Before I put you on ignore the only thing sad here is that your parents apparently never socialized you in the correct ways to interact with a woman and how not to harass them.


Why drag his parents into this mudfight? At least keep your tone professional, even if this is just a forum.


----------



## Bart McCoy

TimFromMA said:


> If this is your only outlet to meet women, you got serious problems dude.


who are you talking to? who said they drive Uber to meet women? smh



Driveronedge said:


> One more time fool and I'll yell to make sure you hear me : HE DROPPED HER OFF AT NIGHT AT HER HOME. THEN CALLED HER. Very very different than the UPS guy hitting on the receptionist. He has no access to her personal information or home address.


He may know the address, IF it was her house he dropped her off at,although, unless she told him that was her house,the driver wouldnt really know who's house it is he dropped her off at. Also, what personal information? he doesnt actually know her phone number and only is able to contact her for a brief period if he's working a busy shift. Only a ping's time to "harass" her, smh



Actionjax said:


> Allow me to give you some definitions on what harassment is from workplace prospective. This is an excerpt from our code of conduct.
> 
> Apply it however you see fit.
> 
> *POLICY:*
> .


eh,this is a MOOT point since the policy only applies WITHIN the same workplace. Someone outside of the workplace ,like me, surely may define harassment a different way



Uberdawg said:


> Bart likes to make shit complicated. You have to compare it to Wal Mart, UPS, McDonalds, wherever and change up the facts. None are the same as this. The guy had access to her phone number and used it
> in a way that was wrong. Uber gave him access to the number to make the transaction go smoother not for his personal black book. Creepy no matter how you look at it.
> .


You do know that he only temporarily has her number. And he only temporarily has her temporary number!! Once he gets another ride he cant even access her again,UNLESS she gave him her real number. Yall keep talking invasion of personal privacy when all he had was a virtual number, smh



TimFromMA said:


> I love responses like this. "You never said I couldn't do it so it's ok."
> 
> That's a response I expect my 12 year to give, not an adult.
> 
> Just because nobody said you couldn't do some thing doesn't make it ok. I'm pretty sure the TOS doesn't say I can take a dump in passenger's lap but I'm pretty sure it would be frowned upon by everyone involved.


Maybe you're 12 years old,and dont understand how business works,smh
Because if Uber can deactivate you for doing something wrong, that something wrong needs to be covered somewhere in the TOS right? Otherwise you got lawsuits coming.
But if you're 12 I wouldnt expect you to understand how things in life work. You get a pass


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Actionjax said:


> You may not get terminated around here at my work, but lets just say that's a written warning. And you are only one step away from out the door. Especially if it's a senior manager on someone their junior.


I recall about a senior female manager an SVP in her late 40s, who would kiss on the cheeks all the male young subordinates at our Happy Hour bar trips, after she'd have a few drinks. Now imagine what would have happened if her subordinates were female and she was male - LOL!!!!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Jeremy Joe said:


> I recall about a senior female manager an SVP in her late 40s, who would kiss on the cheeks all the male young subordinates at our Happy Hour bar trips, after she'd have a few drinks. Now imagine what would have happened if her subordinates were female and she was male - LOL!!!!


People in companies all banging each other doesn't bother me in the slightest. Work sucks and companies are boring. Working people have very little time for pleasure, and companies forbidding fraternization makes more sense from the perspective of CEO's being uncomfortable with the idea of non-rich people having enjoyable lives and personal agency.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

DenverDiane said:


> Really? Because I think the moral of _that_ story is not to be a Creeper.


There's nothing "Creepy" about taking a pic of a busy New York city street and then by co-incidence someone who's image got captured in the frame, requests an Uber ride, and the person who took that pic gets pinged. How is that creepy?


----------



## 3MATX

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


Ok if this is crossing the line then how is women hitting on their male driver appropriate? Double standard is huge in this area.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

3MATX said:


> Ok if this is crossing the line then how is women hitting on their male driver appropriate? Double standard is huge in this area.


It's not really double standard. It's just the way it works in real life. In real life, if a man hits upon a woman, it would make her uncomfortable. On the other hand, if a woman hits upon a man, he would enjoy it! It's just how things are.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

3MATX said:


> Ok if this is crossing the line then how is women hitting on their male driver appropriate? Double standard is huge in this area.


Because of power. As a driver, you have the power. They are in the vulnerable situation because your control of the vehicle makes them a captive audience. The other reason is that there is just a surplus of dick and cute women get way too much attention which distracts and interferes with their lives. If you add to this number while they're still tired from the last random dude to spit game at them, you will be taken for a ******bag, rightfully or wrongfully. Idk some people have no idea when it is appropriate to talk to a cute stranger, and if they can't figure it out then they probably just shouldn't.


----------



## newsboy559

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


I somewhat agree with this. Since when is it not appropriate to compliment a woman by asking her out on a date? We don't know the exact circumstances here. Did the guy make sexual advances? If so, that's obviously bad news bears. Or did they have awesome conversation over a 40 mile ride, which made him comfortable enough to see if maybe she was interested in meeting up again later? We don't have enough information.

But simply asking a woman out on a date? Seriously? What's wrong with that? It sounds to me like this girl could be pretty stuck up and arrogant.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

DenverDiane said:


> Either way it's the ignore list for you .....


Thank goodness!! And I'm returning the favor.


----------



## newsboy559

Western Warrior said:


> I hear these type stories from pax. This is common sense 101 that a woman using the service shouldn't be subjected to sexual advances. This is not what she's paying for. You'd think these guys would understand the line between doing a professional job and hitting on women for sex.


Who said he hit on her for sex? All I saw was that he asked her out on a date? What is so wrong with that? As I mentioned in another post, we clearly don't have all the facts here.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeremy Joe said:


> Thank goodness!! And I'm returning the favor.


She'll be down to talking to herself soon. But that's all who's listening anyway.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Driveronedge said:


> Lol. I have a neighbor that cancels when he gets me- he lives across the street. Makes me wonder if his wife knows where he's going


Maybe he doesn't like to tip, and feels it'd be awkward not to tip you.


----------



## Bart McCoy

newsboy559 said:


> . Or did they have awesome conversation over a 40 mile ride, which made him comfortable enough to see if maybe she was interested in meeting up again later? We don't have enough information.
> 
> But simply asking a woman out on a date? Seriously? What's wrong with that? It sounds to me like this girl could be pretty stuck up and arrogant.


according to the harassment gurus here, it doesnt matter if we have all the facts or information. For the simple fact dude was an Uber driver, and she a customer, he is guilty of harassment punishable by the courts,for merely asking to take her out on a date. Period. It doesnt matter if she threw a hint prior to this, according to this form, its harassment and its illegal. The forum feels the drivers should be fired on the spot,even though he's not an employee of Uber...


----------



## ATXFALCON

Jeremy Joe said:


> It's not really double standard. It's just the way it works in real life. In real life, if a man hits upon a woman, it would make her uncomfortable. On the other hand, if a woman hits upon a man, he would enjoy it! It's just how things are.


True! I had a pax text me asking if I was single, and even had this cougar type ask me if I wanted to come in her apartment and "hangout" (granted she was loaded) I declined. Can I sue them for workplace sexual harassment ? I drive around hot girls all the time, and always keep my eyes in front of me, and honestly most of them are so annoying all I can think about is getting them the hell out of my car. I agree it's highly unprofessional, but who said uber is a profession. I'll bet you a dollar a donut he's not getting deactivated for that. Uber on!


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know that he only temporarily has her number. And he only temporarily has her temporary number!! Once he gets another ride he cant even access her again,UNLESS she gave him her real number. Yall keep talking invasion of personal privacy when all he had was a virtual number, smh


Another Red Herring. Who is talking invasion of privacy. We are talking about a situation where all this woman wanted was a ride. Yea, I know the number is fake but you do realize that most passengers do not know that. 
The guy crossed a line and will likely (and should) pay for it. If you don't see anything wrong with it, try it and find out.

Let's say she calls a guy to mow her yard. When he is done, he leaves and phones her asking for a date. Reckon he will be back next week pushing the mower. Go into an auto dealership to buy a car. The salesman asks you out and 
complain to the manager. What is the half life of this salesman continued employment? Now all these people meet in a bar, go for it. It's why you're there. Timing is everything.

I think you have SMH'd so much you have shaken a screw loose.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> according to the harassment gurus here, it doesnt matter if we have all the facts or information. For the simple fact dude was an Uber driver, and she a customer, he is guilty of harassment punishable by the courts,for merely asking to take her out on a date. Period. It doesnt matter if she threw a hint prior to this, according to this form, its harassment and its illegal. The forum feels the drivers should be fired on the spot,even though he's not an employee of Uber...


Not punishable by the courts, not illegal and he can't be fired by Uber. They sure as hell can deactivate him. They can terminate your access for any reason, or no reason. Read your contract.

You can't be in management or own your own business with the outdated views on this that you have. I thought Dinosaurs were extinct.


----------



## chi1cabby

Uberdawg said:


> *I think you have SMH'd so much you have shaken a screw loose.*


That's fantastic!


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> Diane is very soon going to have the whole forum on ignore. Lol should make for very interesting conversations. She can talk to herself all day and night long. I already know, I'll be next. Hahahhahaha


 I always thought it would be quite the honor to be on someone's ignore list. I'm pretty sure was up there on Randy's list.


----------



## suewho

Lidman said:


> I always thought it would be quite the honor to be on someone's ignore list. I'm pretty sure was up there on Randy's list.


its something to aspire to, thats for sure ;-)


----------



## Uberdawg

My thread is 10 pages as of now. Dianne's is probably 3 with all of the ignoring going on. I think I have seen more ignore threats on this thread than any other.

Ignoring people is pointless. They don't care and you miss all the stupid shit they say.


----------



## suewho

I know, hey....as annoying as juber is, if i put him on ignore, I'll miss his little tantrum when he gets deactivated, or punched out for pulling his little cancellation stunt.....i mean, where's the fun in that?????


----------



## Bart McCoy

Ignoring is for kids, just saying....


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uberdawg said:


> Not punishable by the courts, not illegal and he can't be fired by Uber. They sure as hell can deactivate him. They can terminate your access for any reason, or no reason. Read your contract.
> 
> .


People in this topic have said the driver harassed her
unless you live on Mars, in the US harassment is illegal 
um, anything illegal can be punished by the courts
smh


----------



## Lidman

Cat fights are entertaining.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> People in this topic have said the driver harassed her
> unless you live on Mars, in the US harassment is illegal
> um, anything illegal can be punished by the courts
> smh


Might want to consult a lawyer on that one. Against the rules yes. Illegal, no unless he did more than make a phone call.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uberdawg said:


> Might want to consult a lawyer on that one. Against the rules yes. Illegal, no unless he did more than make a phone call.


You're not reading or comprehending me properly then.

If it's not illegal then it's not harassment . period. Which is what the majority of people in here said the driver did.


----------



## Uberdawg

Making lewd comments and remarks, passing sexist e mails, creating a hostile environment based on sex are all harassment and hardly illegal. Putting your hand down someone's blouse isn't harrasment, it's assault. Sitting outside someone's house and making repeated phone calls is not harrassment, it's stalking. 

It can easily be harrassment and not rise to the level of being illegal. The guy made an inappropriate phone call to a customer. She considered it harrassment and so do I. It was hardly illegal. 

The first sentence of this post are examples of harrassment that aren't illegal, on Mars, Venus or whatever world you live in.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

A kind of similar case involving a Chicago cop happened a few years back. Read it here.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uberdawg said:


> Making lewd comments and remarks, passing sexist e mails, creating a hostile environment based on sex are all harassment and hardly illegal. Putting your hand down someone's blouse isn't harrasment, it's assault. Sitting outside someone's house and making repeated phone calls is not harrassment, it's stalking.
> 
> It can easily be harrassment and not rise to the level of being illegal. The guy made an inappropriate phone call to a customer. She considered it harrassment and so do I. It was hardly illegal.
> 
> The first sentence of this post are examples of harrassment that aren't illegal, on Mars, Venus or whatever world you live in.


Wrong
if it's harassment then it's illegal 
you are in no way allowed by law to harass people 
if what the driver did doesn't rise to the level of harassment then um, duh, it's not harassment


----------



## Sydney Uber

limepro said:


> Some people can't be professional if their life depended on it.


Man! Ridesharing isn't what it was 25 years ago!


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> Wrong
> if it's harassment then it's illegal
> you are in no way allowed by law to harass people
> if what the driver did doesn't rise to the level of harassment then um, duh, it's not harassment


Can you quote me a criminal statute against telling profane jokes in the presence of someone who finds them disgusting. 
How about one where it is illegal to have a work environment that women consider themselves sexually harrassed. 
How about one where you can go to jail for asking a woman in a bar 10 times for a date.

I'll wait.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> That's not the point. As a woman they are entering a place that is to be professional. Drivers are expected to be that way. The driver is in a power position and it's not a place to make someone feel uncomfortable. My girlfriend has had to deal with this in Taxi's to the point she has stopped taking them. She doesn't know how the driver will react to rejection and frankly she just wants a ride. Not a conversation on her background and how gorgeous she is.


Since when were Gypsy Cabs "Professional"? Unlicensed, no permits or accreditation, no commercial or professional insurance.

I appreciate the lengths the vast majority of X drivers go to out there, so many of you bat way up the order than what you get paid. I've met UBERX drivers who are equal to and better than many Limo drivers I know.

It would be a very short leap for a lot of you to make to being "truly professional" with all extras and the better pay that comes with it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Jeremy Joe said:


> then the pax was equally guilty of being sexist by refusing male drivers again.


So if I get bitten by a dog, and from then on decide not to hang out with dogs, I am guilty of ... what exactly ?


----------



## Bart McCoy

[QUOte"Uberdawg, post: 219364, member: 3695"]Can you quote me a criminal statute against telling profane jokes in the presence of someone who finds them disgusting.
How about one where it is illegal to have a work environment that women consider themselves sexually harrassed.
How about one where you can go to jail for asking a woman in a bar 10 times for a date.

I'll wait.[/QUOTE]

If it's harrassment then it's illegal. 
If asking someone 10 times for a date isn't harassment, then it's legal.

In no way is harassment legal though.

But I'm pretty sure getting asked 10 times for a date is harassment, look up the definition for it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

newsboy559 said:


> I somewhat agree with this. Since when is it not appropriate to compliment a woman by asking her out on a date? We don't know the exact circumstances here. Did the guy make sexual advances? If so, that's obviously bad news bears. Or did they have awesome conversation over a 40 mile ride, which made him comfortable enough to see if maybe she was interested in meeting up again later? We don't have enough information.
> 
> But simply asking a woman out on a date? Seriously? What's wrong with that? It sounds to me like this girl could be pretty stuck up and arrogant.


It took me 5 years of irregular trips with a client before I asked her out.

Look at me now! 3 kids, 15 year married and a mortgage I can't jump over!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Did you ask her out - in the car ? Give details. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> If it's harrassment then it's illegal.


If you say it enough, maybe it will become true.












Bart McCoy said:


> In no way is harassment legal though.












You can't give me homework until you finish yours.

Still waiting.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Harrassment is illegal


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> Harrassment is illegal


Well, I guess that settles it.


----------



## Driveronedge

Jeremy Joe said:


> Maybe he doesn't like to tip, and feels it'd be awkward not to tip you.


I'd just give him a ride all he gas to do is ask. We've been neighbors like 10 years.


----------



## Driveronedge

ATXFALCON said:


> True! I had a pax text me asking if I was single, and even had this cougar type ask me if I wanted to come in her apartment and "hangout" (granted she was loaded) I declined. Can I sue them for workplace sexual harassment ? I drive around hot girls all the time, and always keep my eyes in front of me, and honestly most of them are so annoying all I can think about is getting them the hell out of my car. I agree it's highly unprofessional, but who said uber is a profession. I'll bet you a dollar a donut he's not getting deactivated for that. Uber on!


Your passenger doesn't know where you live. Not even close to the same situation.


----------



## Driveronedge

newsboy559 said:


> Who said he hit on her for sex? All I saw was that he asked her out on a date? What is so wrong with that? As I mentioned in another post, we clearly don't have all the facts here.


But we do. The facts are:

Ride ends at passengers house she exits vehicle goes in house. Its late. She lives alone.
Driver calls her several minutes later and asks her out. Passenger is creeped out. Thinks this is a bit wierd and entirely uncool.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Driveronedge said:


> But we do. The facts are:
> 
> Ride ends at passengers house she exits vehicle goes in house. Its late. She lives alone.
> Driver calls her several minutes later and asks her out. Passenger is creeped out. Thinks this is a bit wierd and entirely uncool.


how does driver know for sure that's her house? and not her dads house? or not a friends house? how he knows she lives alone? did pax give her that personal info? but was upset later that driver used her other personal info?(phone)

May be uncool
but its still uncool if she's shopping at Giant, and the cashier asks for her number
moral of the story: this episode can happen anywhere during the course of her life, and often


----------



## victorious52

TimFromMA said:


> Unless the passenger strikes up a conversation, I limit all my interactions with the passenger to a simple greeting when I arrive "My name is Tim. Nice to meet you. I hope you enjoy the ride" and a simple farewell when they leave. "Thank you so much and please enjoy the rest of your day"
> 
> Once they leave the car and I drive away, it's like they never existed.


hmmm that is the important thing here, was there a conversation that led him to believe that there was a chance. fine woman starts talking about how big her hotel room is, after i have been cracking jokes since she got into my world, might get some play. or like one fine passenger who decided to give me a shoulder massage. but other than those conversations or actions...nah i'm keeping it professional, i rather have the money than take a chance on her!


----------



## Bart McCoy

uberguy_in_ct said:


> . As a father of three daughters, if one of my daughters came home and told me this I would be on the warpath demanding this guys head. .


if your daughters look good then guess you'll beon the warpath weekly
daughters getting hit on is simply a common fact of life


----------



## newsboy559

Driveronedge said:


> But we do. The facts are:
> 
> Ride ends at passengers house she exits vehicle goes in house. Its late. She lives alone.
> Driver calls her several minutes later and asks her out. Passenger is creeped out. Thinks this is a bit wierd and entirely uncool.


You're drawing conclusions. All of those conclusions, you don't know if they're fact. Who's to say any other woman wouldn't have been accepting of the offer to "go on a date?"


----------



## victorious52

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


yeah i kind of agree with u there, but i am old school, you try, you get accepted or rejected you move on, now a days women want you to be like mel gibson in "what a woman wants", lol, 



 , but there would have to be a very strong compelling conversation for me to ask a woman out. or a very strong vibe she will accept me before i put my job in jeopardy !


----------



## Holy-Ryu

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


You made a perfect point. It wasn't like the guy started stalking her and harrassed her.


----------



## TimFromMA

Last night, I had a woman in my car. I really liked the smell of her perfume. I wanted so badly to know what it was so I could ask my wife to wear it. However, ,commenting on how she smelled, no matter how innocent the reason, would have been creepy. This young lady put her trust in me to get her to where she was going safely and professionally so I just kept my mouth shut and enjoyed the smell.


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> Since when were Gypsy Cabs "Professional"? Unlicensed, no permits or accreditation, no commercial or professional insurance.
> 
> I appreciate the lengths the vast majority of X drivers go to out there, so many of you bat way up the order than what you get paid. I've met UBERX drivers who are equal to and better than many Limo drivers I know.
> 
> It would be a very short leap for a lot of you to make to being "truly professional" with all extras and the better pay that comes with it.


Being professional can be extended beyond ones job. And being a driver regardless of how is a profession. Your local crack dealer is a professional. That doesn't make them a pharmacist. He can even be professional doing it.

And seriously we are not talking about being a doctor here. Most reasons these courses for taxis came out was to set a standard of what's expected by the public. Most of it is common sense if you have ever held a job outside the industry.


----------



## getFubered

TimFromMA said:


> Last night, I had a woman in my car. I really liked the smell of her perfume. I wanted so badly to know what it was so I could ask my wife to wear it. However, ,commenting on how she smelled, no matter how innocent the reason, would have been creepy. This young lady put her trust in me to get her to where she was going safely and professionally so I just kept my mouth shut and enjoyed the smell.


Hahaha yeah that would've been creepy as ****.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> Being professional can be extended beyond ones job. And being a driver regardless of how is a profession. Your local crack dealer is a professional. That doesn't make them a pharmacist. He can even be professional doing it.
> 
> And seriously we are not talking about being a doctor here. Most reasons these courses for taxis came out was to set a standard of what's expected by the public. Most of it is common sense if you have ever held a job outside the industry.


I guess what you're saying is if there was a clever App to sell Crack on demand that would be Professional. If enough folk started using the Crack App, and the service was rated highly by the users it should no longer be thought of as being an illegal activity.

Part of being "Professional" is establishing a business with a point of difference to what's available and making it so good it wins clients and grows market share. Being "Professional" also means complying with the laws of the land and protecting all stakeholders.

Selling cheap Crack at the doorway of the local school is exactly what UBER is doing - thanks for the analogy Bubble Head.


----------



## Sydney Uber

TimFromMA said:


> Last night, I had a woman in my car. I really liked the smell of her perfume. I wanted so badly to know what it was so I could ask my wife to wear it. However, ,commenting on how she smelled, no matter how innocent the reason, would have been creepy. This young lady put her trust in me to get her to where she was going safely and professionally so I just kept my mouth shut and enjoyed the smell.


There is nothing wrong with saying "that's a lovely perfume - what is it?"


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sydney Uber said:


> There is nothing wrong with saying "that's a lovely perfume - what is it?"


nope
according to the uberpeople.net gurus, you comment on something like her smell, you're guilty of harassment
would be fired by Uber the next morning
and arrested for that crime by the next evening

smh


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bart McCoy said:


> nope
> according to the uberpeople.net gurus, you comment on something like her smell, you're guilty of harassment
> would be fired by Uber the next morning
> and arrested for that crime by the next evening
> 
> smh


We're a bit slow here Downunder, so us Menfolk can ask positively reinforcing questions like that of a Woman. It's not so PC yet.

These days I do frame questions motivated by 'ol one eye more carefully.

That prior statement was directed at the scent and not how nice the woman smelt. A great dress would illicit a comment such as "Wow! Great Dress, it's a real one-off, who was it's designer?"

25 years ago if a Big Boobed Lady got into the Cab it would have been something like

" Coooor! Great Rack! They were saying cars would get airbags soon, but I didn't know you had to grow 'em!


----------



## chi1cabby

@UPModerator @uberpeople.net, I have a modest proposal:

Limit @Bart McCoy to posting No More than 5 times on any One Thread. It's his perpetual habit to endlessly argue, misquote & fail to comprehend what's been explained to him by umpteen other forum members.
@Bart McCoy has made 27 posts so far on this thread, arguing the same thing from his imbecilic comprehension of what's being discussed.
https://uberpeople.net/search/5540471/

Another prime example of @Bart McCoy's argumentative posts flaming a thread is:
*Math: $1.00 mile = $7.68 per hour at best.*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/math-1-00-mile-7-68-per-hour-at-best.14459/
@Bart McCoy made over 100 posts arguing "how does depreciation affect me financially, if i never sell the car" https://uberpeople.net/search/5540486/

Please take this under advisement and have a word with @Bart McCoy, so not every thread is reduced to a flaming wasteland when he's involved.

Thank you!


----------



## scrurbscrud

What may actually be relevant to the conversation:

*Modern tort law*
In the United States today, "invasion of privacy" is a commonly used cause of action in legal pleadings. Modern tort law includes four categories of invasion of privacy:[6]


*Intrusion of solitude*: *physical or electronic intrusion into one's private quarters*
Source: Wikipedia

The general principle behind these laws is 'the right to be left alone'


----------



## scrurbscrud

Source: *Preventing Sexual Harassment (BNA Communications, Inc.) SDC IP .73*
1992 manual

*Sexual harassment includes many things...*

Actual or attempted rape or sexual assault. Unwanted pressure for sexual favors.
Unwanted deliberate touching, leaning over, cornering, or pinching. Unwanted sexual looks or
gestures.
Unwanted letters, telephone calls, or materials of a sexual nature.
- { PAGE } -
*Unwanted pressure for dates.*
Unwanted sexual teasing, jokes, remarks, or questions. Referring to an adult as a girl, hunk, doll,
babe, or honey. Whistling at someone.
Cat calls.
Sexual comments.
Turning work discussions to sexual topics. Sexual innuendos or stories.
Asking about sexual fantasies, preferences, or history. Personal questions about social or sexual
life.
Sexual comments about a person's clothing, anatomy, or looks. Kissing sounds, howling, and smacking
lips.
Telling lies or spreading rumors about a person's personal sex life. Neck massage.
Touching an employee's clothing, hair, or body. Giving personal gifts.
Hanging around a person.
Hugging, kissing, patting, or stroking.
Touching or rubbing oneself sexually around another person. Standing close or brushing up against a
person.
Looking a person up and down (elevator eyes). Staring at someone.
Sexually suggestive signals.
Facial expressions, winking, throwing kisses, or licking lips. Making sexual gestures with hands or
through body movements.


----------



## Bart McCoy

chi1cabby said:


> @UPModerator @uberpeople.net, I have a modest proposal:
> 
> Limit @Bart McCoy to posting No More than 5 times on any One Thread. It's his perpetual habit to endlessly argue, misquote & fail to comprehend what's been explained to him by umpteen other forum members.
> @Bart McCoy has made 27 posts so far on this thread, arguing the same thing from his imbecilic comprehension of what's being discussed.
> https://uberpeople.net/search/5540471/
> 
> Another prime example of @Bart McCoy's argumentative posts flaming a thread is:
> *Math: $1.00 mile = $7.68 per hour at best.*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/math-1-00-mile-7-68-per-hour-at-best.14459/
> @Bart McCoy made over 100 posts arguing "how does depreciation affect me financially, if i never sell the car" https://uberpeople.net/search/5540486/
> 
> Please take this under advisement and have a word with @Bart McCoy, so not every thread is reduced to a flaming wasteland when he's involved.
> 
> Thank you!


but you're in every post arguing with somebody that doesnt agree with you
so its okay for you do it, but not others?
come on now, cut it out
maybe if we limit YOU to 5 replies, then those same threads wont get that long!!!
instead of throwing a fit, just put me on ignore if you cant stand to read my replies
its not that hard

I'm simply voicing my opinion on the issue just like anybody else


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Source: *Preventing Sexual Harassment (BNA Communications, Inc.) SDC IP .73*
> 1992 manual
> 
> *Sexual harassment includes many things...*
> 
> Actual or attempted rape or sexual assault. Unwanted pressure for sexual favors.
> Unwanted deliberate touching, leaning over, cornering, or pinching. Unwanted sexual looks or
> gestures.
> Unwanted letters, telephone calls, or materials of a sexual nature.
> - { PAGE } -
> *Unwanted pressure for dates.*
> Unwanted sexual teasing, jokes, remarks, or questions. Referring to an adult as a girl, hunk, doll,
> babe, or honey. Whistling at someone.
> Cat calls.
> Sexual comments.
> Turning work discussions to sexual topics. Sexual innuendos or stories.
> Asking about sexual fantasies, preferences, or history. Personal questions about social or sexual
> life.
> Sexual comments about a person's clothing, anatomy, or looks. Kissing sounds, howling, and smacking
> lips.
> Telling lies or spreading rumors about a person's personal sex life. Neck massage.
> Touching an employee's clothing, hair, or body. Giving personal gifts.
> Hanging around a person.
> Hugging, kissing, patting, or stroking.
> Touching or rubbing oneself sexually around another person. Standing close or brushing up against a
> person.
> Looking a person up and down (elevator eyes). Staring at someone.
> Sexually suggestive signals.
> Facial expressions, winking, throwing kisses, or licking lips. Making sexual gestures with hands or
> through body movements.


so with this long in depth explanation of harassment, was the driver in the OP guilty of 1 count of harassment for asking for her number?


----------



## getFubered

chi1cabby said:


> @UPModerator @uberpeople.net, I have a modest proposal:
> 
> Limit @Bart McCoy to posting No More than 5 times on any One Thread. It's his perpetual habit to endlessly argue, misquote & fail to comprehend what's been explained to him by umpteen other forum members.
> @Bart McCoy has made 27 posts so far on this thread, arguing the same thing from his imbecilic comprehension of what's being discussed.
> https://uberpeople.net/search/5540471/
> 
> Another prime example of @Bart McCoy's argumentative posts flaming a thread is:
> *Math: $1.00 mile = $7.68 per hour at best.*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/math-1-00-mile-7-68-per-hour-at-best.14459/
> @Bart McCoy made over 100 posts arguing "how does depreciation affect me financially, if i never sell the car" https://uberpeople.net/search/5540486/
> 
> Please take this under advisement and have a word with @Bart McCoy, so not every thread is reduced to a flaming wasteland when he's involved.
> 
> Thank you!


....hahahaha


----------



## Bart McCoy

getFubered said:


> ....hahahaha


him counting the number of times I posted in this thread HAS to be some kind of stalking/harassment though


----------



## scrurbscrud

These kinds of observations are classic misunderstandings of opinions, beliefs and facts. Mr. McCoy is of the opinion that his opinion will not result in a problem of fact, which is the essence of his worthless opinion.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> These kinds of observations are classic misunderstandings of opinions, beliefs and facts. Mr. McCoy is of the opinion that his opinion will not result in a problem of fact, which is the essence of his worthless opinion.


your opinion is worthless,and means nothing to me,and only boosts your own ego, which you see, not too many people here seem to care about
however, if you clearly read this topic, there's many other people saying that what the driver did, is not harassment
its just that you and chicabby like to hug my nuggs all the time


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> your opinion is worthless,and means nothing to me,and only boosts your own ego, which you see, not too many people here seem to care about
> however, if you clearly read this topic, there's many other people saying that what the driver did, is not harassment
> its just that you and chicabby like to hug my nuggs all the time


Well Bart, it may be of your opinion that drivers texting pax for dates won't result in a factual sexual harassment claim.

You are entitled to that kind of ignorance on the basis of opinion.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Well Bart, it may be of your opinion that drivers texting pax for dates won't result in a factual sexual harassment claim.
> 
> You are entitled to that kind of ignorance on the basis of opinion.


no, but its clearly ignorant and childish on your behalf for you to think anybody else's opinion is wrong, just because you, The Almighty, deems yours is right.
You and and chicabby ALWAYS think yall are right, and look down on anybody else that dares to think otherwise

You dont like my opinions, then DONT READ THEM. You have the ignore option,but you choose not to use it and troll me instead


----------



## scrurbscrud

Great idea. Somebody contact an Uber CSR and ask them if it's OK to use their app to text pax for dates.

I nominate Bart.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> no, but its clearly ignorant and childish on your behalf for you to think anybody else's opinion is wrong, just because you, The Almighty, deems yours is right.


Nothing almighty about it. I think there are quite a few facts for this gig that you turn into opinions. Doesn't make me almighty about it. Just a fact. Spin it however your opinion goes.



> *You and and chicabby ALWAYS think they are right,* and look down on anybody else that dares to think otherwise
> 
> You dont like my opinions, then DONT READ THEM. You have the ignore option,but you choose not to use it and troll me instead


*Doesn't have a damn thing to do with facts Bart.* If somebody is right about a fact, then that's just what it is.

Fact is a driver can very well end up with their titty in a factual legal wringer for harassing a pax.

Your opinion can kiss my ass in comparison.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> .
> 
> Your opinion can kiss my ass in comparison.


then why are you stalking me in this topic?
why dont you just put me in ignore?
if i gave you a ride you would probably text me afterwards for my number, smh. Sorry I dont swing that way


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> him counting the number of times I posted in this thread HAS to be some kind of stalking/harassment though


Harassment is illegal according to you. Call the cops and have him arrested


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> then why are you stalking me in this topic?
> why dont you just put me in ignore?
> if i gave you a ride you would probably text me afterwards for my number, smh. Sorry I dont swing that way


Whatever anyone sez Bart will have a different opinion and more than likely two or more opinions in conflict with his own opinions.


----------



## scrurbscrud

It's not much different than pointing to the fact that Uber contracts say 'don't drive kids under 18' but we get drivers in here constantly saying they do so.

Fact is it's against the contract to do so. Fact is they are breaking their contract. Fact is it's also illegal to entice others to break contracts.

But anyone pointing to facts will be scorned on the basis of opinions in the face of facts.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> It's not much different than pointing to the fact that Uber contracts say 'don't drive kids under 18' but we get drivers in here constantly saying they do so.
> 
> Fact is it's against the contract to do so. Fact is they are breaking their contract. Fact is it's also illegal to entice others to break contracts.
> 
> But anyone pointing to facts will be scorned on the basis of opinions in the face of facts.


see, all this yip yapping you doing and you dont even remember what the debate really was about
not about the contract, but what is deemed HARASSMENT


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> so with this long in depth explanation of harassment, was the driver in the OP guilty of 1 count of harassment for asking for her number?


He was not *guilty* of anything because what he did was not *criminal. *It was, however, a *tort* which is *civil*. You are not *guilty* in *civil* court, you are *at fault*. Which is why you can *harass *someone and not be *guilty* of anything *illegal.*


----------



## Bart McCoy

oh brother
goodbye
just useless to say anything against the Gods
smh


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> the debate really was about
> not about the contract, but HARASSMENT


Really?



Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?


Yes, it was originally about harassment but as usual you changed the discussion and now, you want to change it again


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uberdawg said:


> He was not *guilty* of anything because what he did was not *criminal. *It was, however, a *tort* which is *civil*. You are not *guilty* in *civil* court, you are *at fault*. Which is why you can *harass *someone and not be *guilty* of anything *illegal.*


You can't expect some people to understand the difference in illegal activity compared to civil entanglements, especially when there is a larger corp behind the scenes that will get entangled in the process.

I think it's a very safe factual assessment that any Uber of Lyft driver who uses their platforms to ask pax out for dates would be instantly deactivated on the basis of fact that it's not an authorized use of their platform by any stretch of the imaginations OR opinions to the contrary.


----------



## Uberdawg

scrurbscrud said:


> You can't expect some people to understand the difference in illegal activity compared to civil entanglements, especially when there is a larger corp behind the scenes that will get entangled in the process.
> 
> I think it's a very safe factual assessment that any Uber of Lyft driver who uses their platforms to ask pax out for dates would be instantly deactivated on the basis of fact that it's not an authorized use of their platform by any stretch of the imaginations OR opinions to the contrary.


I know I can't expect it but it would be nice if someone is going to perpetually comment on a subject and make statements of fact they ought to at least have a ****ing clue what they are talking about.


----------



## chi1cabby

Here is the original post. I've highlighted the Facts as presented by @Driveronedge:

*"So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out*. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. *Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. *I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers..."

@Bart McCoy, Reread the highlighted part, and please give it plenty of thought before you post on this thread again.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uberdawg said:


> I know I can't expect it but it would be nice if someone is going to perpetually comment on a subject and make statements of fact they ought to at least have a ****ing clue what they are talking about.


alrighty, close thread, the GOD has spoken!!


----------



## Bart McCoy

chi1cabby said:


> Here is the original post. I've highlighted the Facts as presented by @Driveronedge:
> 
> *"So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out*. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. *Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. *I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers..."
> 
> @Bart McCoy, Reread the highlighted part, and please give it plenty of thought before you post on this thread again.


a guy dropped off a female and text her aftewards
um, nobody is debating those simple "facts"
you a lil slow today

even though you're saying hearsay is facts

but yeah, lets highlight and glorify that she'll reject all male drivers for now on
smh


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm simply voicing my opinion on the issue just like anybody else


And if you are going to continue voicing them using incomplete, incorrect, false, misleading facts, expect to be bombarded. It comes with the territory.


----------



## getFubered

I would pay 5 bucks to see a real picture of Bart. I bet my profile isn't far off.


----------



## UPModerator

There is an undisclosed feature here called real ignore. It's where you read a post and it has no value so you don't respond to it. It's the most effective. 

No more arguing over nothing. Please.


----------



## getFubered

UPModerator said:


> There is an undisclosed feature here called real ignore. It's where you read a post and it has no value so you don't respond to it. It's the most effective.
> 
> No more arguing over nothing. Please.


But maaaaaaa!


----------



## Uberdawg

******crickets******

The cops come around and everybody scatters.


----------



## TimFromMA

UPModerator said:


> There is an undisclosed feature here called real ignore. It's where you read a post and it has no value so you don't respond to it. It's the most effective.
> 
> No more arguing over nothing. Please.


Why do I hear the voice of Beauford T Justice when I read this?

For you youngins who dont get it, go watch Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## chi1cabby

Uberdawg said:


> ******crickets******
> 
> The cops come around and everybody scatters.


I'd written this post, but held off posting it because the sheriff came around...



chi1cabby said:


> I've highlighted the *Facts as presented by @Driveronedge*:





Bart McCoy said:


> even though *you're saying hearsay is facts*


See what your ADHD addled brain did there?


chi1cabby said:


> please give it plenty of thought before you post on this thread again.


Of course, you are so keyboard happy that you couldn't reflect for even a single minute before posting again.


Bart McCoy said:


> you a lil slow today


Perhaps! And that is just your opinion.
But you on the other hand seem to be perpetually afflicted with that condition. Get the ADHD symptoms checked out. Seriously!


----------



## Uberdawg

TimFromMA said:


> Beauford T Justice


"There is no way, NO WAY, that you could come from my loins. First thing I'm gonna do when I get home is punch yo' mama in the mouth".


----------



## TimFromMA

"What were dealin with here, is a complete lack of respect for the law."


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> Did you ask her out - in the car ? Give details. Inquiring minds want to know.


Are you asking me? Hit the reply button so we know who you are posting to


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Sydney Uber said:


> Are you asking me? Hit the reply button so we know who you are posting to


You, the one to the left of Kiwiland.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bart McCoy said:


> see, all this yip yapping you doing and you dont even remember what the debate really was about
> not about the contract, but what is deemed HARASSMENT





Sacto Burbs said:


> You, the one to the left of Kiwiland.


It was a text message inviting her to the local Italian festival the following weekend. Had a good itinerary planned after that, being daytime it was never gonna get heavy first up so she came back for more.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Why did you think she might say yes?


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> I guess what you're saying is if there was a clever App to sell Crack on demand that would be Professional. If enough folk started using the Crack App, and the service was rated highly by the users it should no longer be thought of as being an illegal activity.
> 
> Part of being "Professional" is establishing a business with a point of difference to what's available and making it so good it wins clients and grows market share. Being "Professional" also means complying with the laws of the land and protecting all stakeholders.
> 
> Selling cheap Crack at the doorway of the local school is exactly what UBER is doing - thanks for the analogy Bubble Head.


Guess you missed the point again and are trying to tie it back to Uber. When we are talking about being professional in a workplace.

Here is some background reading if you missed what in was being said. And if you want to go back to name calling we can go back to that. Just as I figured was having a bit of respect for you.

http://www.mindtools.com/pages/article/professionalism.htm


----------



## jackstraww

What if pax asks you out?? - Well ..not really asks me out....but >>
-What happened was., after about 10 minutes of driving and small talk....I was asked if I was going to be driving tomorrow,, if not why don't I stop in at the Cloverleaf and join her for a few drinks??- - I never saw this women in my life and haven't picked her up since

I didn't bother, as I have g/f at home who probably wouldn't go for it ( I,m guessing)- - but does this fall under "unprofessional" if I did meet her the next day? ,,,,I dont think so-..but...who the **** knows...?
- I dropped her off at her apartment, thanked her and told her maybe Id run into her there , as I do frequent that bar from time to time--
I never even thought about it until I saw this thread...


----------



## Uberdawg

I had a pax I picked up from the airport and brought her to the Renaissance. It was heavy traffic so took us about 35 minutes. Started talking about golf, restaurant business (I'm retired from it and she is in it) and Black Labs (we both have one). So, some mutual interests.

She was on business and didn't know anyone in town and offered to buy me a drink later that evening. Ended up doing dinner also. Fun evening, ended up being just drinks and dinner. Never got the impression that either one of us wanted to roll in the hay. She asked for my number so she could have me take her back to the airport the next evening. I don't have the attachment problem at the moment so for me it was no big deal.

I didn't feel it was unprofessional. I would not have suggested it to her because I feel like that would have been. She made the offer, which I didn't think was unprofessional either. I wouldn't consider your situation, had you accepted, unprofessional either. I don't think the pax making such an offer is anything similar to the driver doing it.

Edit: I can see where a female driver may be offended though but that may also be just my old school thinking.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> Guess you missed the point again and are trying to tie it back to Uber. When we are talking about being professional in a workplace.
> 
> Here is some background reading if you missed what in was being said. And if you want to go back to name calling we can go back to that. Just as I figured was having a bit of respect for you.
> 
> http://www.mindtools.com/pages/article/professionalism.htm


This is where we differ, when you've been going around in circles all your life, attending, observing, and learning from the University of Life you tend to call it the way you see it.

Is that not a bunch of plastic Bubbles perched on your head in your Avatar? You chose to be identified in that manner.

YOU chose to identify "professionalism" with the anti-social, illegal activity of Crack Dealing. Like many Academics who live in books, you choose to conveniently overlook the FACT that Crack Dealing is harmful and illegal. In the same manner you believe an underinsured, non-permitted, non-compliant Public Vehicle / Vehicle for Hire can somehow be "professional"!

Give me a break! Professionalism is not selective. It would be a short leap for MANY UBERX drivers to stop dealing "Crack" and be "professional" in licensed vehicles

If it looks like a Bubble-Head, sounds like a Bubble-Head it probably is a Bubble-Head!


----------



## TidyVet

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


I made out with my female PAX the other night. It was fun.


----------



## Guest

Why not ask your passenger out? Says who you can't?

She might say Yes.

I ask all sexy women out.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

this thread cracks me up. at no time whatsoever did the driver harass the rider, look up the definition. some may claim it was unprofessional and the tnc would not condone it. OK.... so? but what really stood out to me was the OP's disdain for a driver that had the nerve to ask out a supposed doctor "who looked like a super model" and was married "to a hot director" and was "out of the driver's league?" really?

then the OP changed her original story midway through the thread. but most on here just gobbled it up and convicted the driver, who as far as we know was polite and when told no, accepted the declination (which is the polar opposite of harassment last time i looked). the only thing creepy that i read was the OP's hysterics and knee jerk reflexes to condemn a fellow driver.

hate him all you like but Bart was right on this one.


----------



## Duane McCormick

<shaking head>. I sincerely don't understand the level of common sense...

This past weekend I spent a few hours "transporting" college kids to and from house parties. They were all chatty and entertaining, even while giving them rides back to campus. Not even any accidents too! After one of the rides ended (a four-pax ride) a female freshman who sat in the front and who was the "dj" for her group (lol) asked if she could give me a thank you hug. I looked at her and smiled and responded," thank you bug that's not recommended in our manual...." Instead she stuck out her hand to shake mine and pulled the oldest trick in the book on me. Grabbed my hand and hugged me anyways.

In this situation I'm not at fault lol. I tried to refuse without causing animosity and I didn't push her away. I did however, think to myself, " crap! i'm probably older than her dad!' LOL


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> This is where we differ, when you've been going around in circles all your life, attending, observing, and learning from the University of Life you tend to call it the way you see it.
> 
> Is that not a bunch of plastic Bubbles perched on your head in your Avatar? You chose to be identified in that manner.
> 
> YOU chose to identify "professionalism" with the anti-social, illegal activity of Crack Dealing. Like many Academics who live in books, you choose to conveniently overlook the FACT that Crack Dealing is harmful and illegal. In the same manner you believe an underinsured, non-permitted, non-compliant Public Vehicle / Vehicle for Hire can somehow be "professional"!
> 
> Give me a break! Professionalism is not selective. It would be a short leap for MANY UBERX drivers to stop dealing "Crack" and be "professional" in licensed vehicles
> 
> If it looks like a Bubble-Head, sounds like a Bubble-Head it probably is a Bubble-Head!


The point I was trying to make is professionalism is more of an attitude in general and not job specific. The crack dealer comment was more to tongue and cheek say anyone in any job can employ professionalism. Guess that went over your head.

So you are right its not selective. And it can be applied to a wide variety of situations.

As for the bubble head comment I get where you came up with that comment. We are all good. Here a bubble head is used to describe someone with no brains or a ditz. (where most blond jokes come from)


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> The crack dealer comment was more to tongue and cheek say anyone in any job can employ professionalism. Guess that went over your head.
> 
> As for the bubble head comment I get where you came up with that comment. We are all good. Here a bubble head is used to describe someone with no brains or a ditz. (where most blond jokes come from)


You're still not reading things right. I may be a little to literal for the more Metaphysical mental giants out there.

No matter how slick, persuasive, accessible and hip a item or service is, if it runs contrary to the laws of the land, then it's never gonna be professional!

Yes I DO KNOW what bubble-head means, YOU chose it to represent YOU. That I guess is too literal for you, right?


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> You're still not reading things right. I may be a little to literal for the more Metaphysical mental giants out there.
> 
> No matter how slick, persuasive, accessible and hip a item or service is, if it runs contrary to the laws of the land, then it's never gonna be professional!
> 
> Yes I DO KNOW what bubble-head means, YOU chose it to represent YOU. That I guess is too literal for you, right?


Way to literal for me.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

Sydney Uber said:


> You're still not reading things right. I may be a little to literal for the more Metaphysical mental giants out there.
> 
> No matter how slick, persuasive, accessible and hip a item or service is, *if it runs contrary to the laws of the land*, then it's never gonna be professional!
> 
> Yes I DO KNOW what bubble-head means, YOU chose it to represent YOU. That I guess is too literal for you, right?


there is a huge difference between laws of the land and regs set up by monopolies. in this country we have a pesky little thing called the declaration of independence that warns us it is our duty to "throw off such (oppressive) govt." we also have what's called jury nullification that allows joe six pack the forum to nullify laws that are ridiculous.

i support any TNC that fights these regs that mostly serve to line taxi commissioners', taxi owners', and local politicians' pockets.


----------



## Uberdawg

Rideshare Patriot said:


> this thread cracks me up. at no time whatsoever did the driver harass the rider, look up the definition. some may claim it was unprofessional and the tnc would not condone it. OK.... so?


I think most everyone's point has been that it was unprofessional. Unfortunately, in today's society, harassment is pretty much in the eye of the beholder. Something I don't find the least threatening may send somebody else off the deep end. Not saying that's right, just that's how it is. Regardless if you consider it harassment, if he didn't know she was married or a doctor and regardless of how she looked, it was still unprofessional to contact someone on a personal basis with information that was provided for business purpose. If he did know she was married, even worse. Uber has every right to, and should, deactivate him.



Rideshare Patriot said:


> then the OP changed her original story midway through the thread. but most on here just gobbled it up and convicted the driver


Must have missed that. Regardless, the driver seemed pretty convicted well before the midway point.



Rideshare Patriot said:


> hate him all you like but Bart was right on this one.


Feel free to join Bart and the other usual flaming suspects in the minority. You guys can make a club. You won't even need a very big clubhouse to fit everyone in.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

Uberdawg said:


> I think most everyone's point has been that it was unprofessional. Unfortunately, in today's society, harassment is pretty much in the eye of the beholder. Something I don't find the least threatening may send somebody else off the deep end. Not saying that's right, just that's how it is. Regardless if you consider it harassment, if he didn't know she was married or a doctor and regardless of how she looked, it was still unprofessional to contact someone on a personal basis with information that was provided for business purpose. If he did know she was married, even worse. Uber has every right to, and should, deactivate him.
> 
> Must have missed that. Regardless, the driver seemed pretty convicted well before the midway point.
> 
> Feel free to join Bart and the other usual flaming suspects in the minority. You guys can make a club. You won't even need a very big clubhouse to fit everyone in.


peoples' opinion of what harassment is does not define it. it is defined and the driver's actions did not constitute harassment, it did not even come close.

re: professional... did you not read what i typed? LOL

re: bart? why should i join him in any capacity? i pointed out he was right considering harassment then you flame me? i disagree with him on "depreciation" because i can think for myself.


----------



## Uberdawg

Rideshare Patriot said:


> peoples' opinion of what harassment is does not define it. it is defined and the driver's actions did not constitute harassment, it did not even come close.


There are definitions for every word. How people read and perceive those definitions is at issue. What you or I may or may not consider harassment is irrelevant. The pax considered it as such. Perception is reality. 
She felt harassed and complained to Uber. I wouldn't have, but that's me. It is why it was not very smart of the driver to assume he had a green light to ask the lady out. If they are in a bar and he walks up and makes an
overture, fair game. She would probably have expected that considering the context. She probably was not expecting to be contacted by a stranger on her cell phone asking her out.

And yes, I read what you typed about being professional, OK...so?



Uberdawg said:


> Feel free to join Bart and the other usual flaming suspects in the minority. You guys can make a club. You won't even need a very big clubhouse to fit everyone in.


Sorry if you felt flamed. I was merely saying feel free to join Bart in the minority on this issue. The "usual flaming suspects" was not intended for you but to point out that many of those joining the minority in this issue are
the same ones who usually flame other threads in a similar manner and that based on the number of posts on the issue, the vast majority seem to feel the drivers behavior was inappropriate.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Rideshare Patriot said:


> there is a huge difference between laws of the land and regs set up by monopolies. in this country we have a pesky little thing called the declaration of independence that warns us it is our duty to "throw off such (oppressive) govt." we also have what's called jury nullification that allows joe six pack the forum to nullify laws that are ridiculous.
> 
> i support any TNC that fights these regs that mostly serve to line taxi commissioners', taxi owners', and local politicians' pockets.


I guess on the way to seeking such freedoms from oppression its OK to KILL 6yr old girls, increase the number of uninsured motorists sharing the roads whilst allowing a new market player to become the oppressive monopolistic transport Baron?

This is madness! You're tossing the salad of a guy who has repeatedly cut rates and trapped many in difficult financial circumstances. The UBER MO is VERY clear, break the regulated Taxi services worldwide by charging a fraction for the services whilst churning through cannon fodder private car owners.

Taxi rates are set at a rate that allows EVERYONE a chance. My 9yrs in Cabs set me up in my current Limo/Tourist business and ultimately paid the deposit on a house (circa 2000 470k).

The destruction of private capital to feed a Private company's insatiable appetite has NEVER been seen before in the manner UBER has employed.


----------



## jackstraww

Sydney Uber said:


> The destruction of private capital to feed a Private company's insatiable appetite has NEVER been seen before in the manner UBER has employed.


We,ve seen private capital feed Public company's greed (see..banking,credit industries circa 2007-10--but yeah, as a private company(so far) ...Ubers particular mannor of greed is a sight to behold


----------



## TidyVet

[QUOTE="This is madness! You're tossing the salad of a guy who has repeatedly cut rates and trapped many in difficult financial circumstances. The UBER MO is VERY clear, break the regulated Taxi services worldwide by charging a fraction for the services whilst churning through cannon fodder private car owners.

Taxi rates are set at a rate that allows EVERYONE a chance. My 9yrs in Cabs set me up in my current Limo/Tourist business and ultimately paid the deposit on a house (circa 2000 470k).

The destruction of private capital to feed a Private company's insatiable appetite has NEVER been seen before in the manner UBER has employed.[/QUOTE]

The Uber MO is to succeed as a business, and make the MAXIMUM amount of profit, while paying their employees the LEAST amount of money.
That's pretty normal business MO. It's also very successfull.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Duane McCormick said:


> <shaking head>. I sincerely don't understand the level of common sense...
> 
> This past weekend I spent a few hours "transporting" college kids to and from house parties. They were all chatty and entertaining, even while giving them rides back to campus. Not even any accidents too! After one of the rides ended (a four-pax ride) a female freshman who sat in the front and who was the "dj" for her group (lol) asked if she could give me a thank you hug. I looked at her and smiled and responded," thank you bug that's not recommended in our manual...." Instead she stuck out her hand to shake mine and pulled the oldest trick in the book on me. Grabbed my hand and hugged me anyways.
> 
> In this situation I'm not at fault lol. I tried to refuse without causing animosity and I didn't push her away. I did however, think to myself, " crap! i'm probably older than her dad!' LOL


Maybe she hugged you because she is away from home and you remind her of her dad.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have heard similar tales from a few of my pax here in Raleigh, apparently some "gentlemen" think they are getting paid a whopping .85 per mile to drive for a dating service. This is a job not play and should be treated as such regardless of how laughable our partnership is.
> 
> One thing I'm not getting is how was Josh able to text his pax a day after the ride?


Now thats whats making me think the female passengers story is fishy. At least when I drove as soon as the ride ended you could not call or text the passenger.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Duane McCormick said:


> <shaking head>. I sincerely don't understand the level of common sense...
> 
> This past weekend I spent a few hours "transporting" college kids to and from house parties. They were all chatty and entertaining, even while giving them rides back to campus. Not even any accidents too! After one of the rides ended (a four-pax ride) a female freshman who sat in the front and who was the "dj" for her group (lol) asked if she could give me a thank you hug. I looked at her and smiled and responded," thank you bug that's not recommended in our manual...." Instead she stuck out her hand to shake mine and pulled the oldest trick in the book on me. Grabbed my hand and hugged me anyways.
> 
> In this situation I'm not at fault lol. I tried to refuse without causing animosity and I didn't push her away. I did however, think to myself, " crap! i'm probably older than her dad!' LOL


I guess she might just wanted to give a friendly hug. LOl

I work in retail and help customers shop. I always get asked if they can give me a hug but Im a female and all my customers that ask are females so I dont mind.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

TidyVet said:


> [QUOTE="This is madness! You're tossing the salad of a guy who has repeatedly cut rates and trapped many in difficult financial circumstances. The UBER MO is VERY clear, break the regulated Taxi services worldwide by charging a fraction for the services whilst churning through cannon fodder private car owners.
> 
> Taxi rates are set at a rate that allows EVERYONE a chance. My 9yrs in Cabs set me up in my current Limo/Tourist business and ultimately paid the deposit on a house (circa 2000 470k).
> 
> The destruction of private capital to feed a Private company's insatiable appetite has NEVER been seen before in the manner UBER has employed.


The Uber MO is to succeed as a business, and make the MAXIMUM amount of profit, while paying their employees the LEAST amount of money.
That's pretty normal business MO. It's also very successfull.[/QUOTE]

At least those businesses have to pay minimum wage to their employees. Uber gets away with even paying the minimum by saying their drivers are partners.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Bart McCoy said:


> Again, the same thing that happened with Uber will happen with Lyft or probably 1,000 other businesses she does business with. Here's a crash course on Life 101:men are going to try to talk to you just about no matter where you work. Um, that's the way life works here in the US. The best a female can do is try to limit the places they frequent where men trying to talk to them is less common. Now I'm not condoning the Uber driver per this topic, I'm simply saying, again : tthat's how real life works. Imaginary life is where a good looking female can go anywhere and do anything and they'll be treated just like any ole dude, smh


Maybe instead of telling women to put up with it you should tell men not to do it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Bart McCoy said:


> Where in the TOS does it say you can't ask a pax out?
> It's no different than me being a McDonald's cashier and asking a customer out after she buys fries.
> 
> Nobody has met anybody on the job? If you did guess you committed felony harassment, smh
> 
> And this guy did it AFTER the trip was over. Ask for her number or date. Define harassment for me again.
> 
> Just because you asked for a females number and she refused or wasn't interested doesn't mean a charge of harassment!


When you drop someone off at their home it's different than the line at McDonald's.


----------



## Dcspride

I am sure driver is still driving around. Here in Boston, I heard same story couple of times and both customers said they saw same drivers again.


----------



## UberHammer

This thread is the result of Uber creating a workforce of non-professionals in an industry where professionalism is expected. It's also called a cluster****.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> This thread is the result of Uber creating a workforce of non-professionals in an industry where professionalism is expected. It's also called a cluster****.


I'm picturing Sly, slight smile, little dribble out of one side of mouth, upon female pax entering his ride.


----------



## NickNolte

People need to stop getting offended by every little thing. A guy hit on a girl and she didn't like it. Somebody call the President.


----------



## johnywinslow

I found talking about my wife and daughter and uber was my part time job, stay at home dad was my main job, woman open right up and talk my ear off. when I simply say hello hows you weekend going, They respond to me with a hint of suspicion and usualy say very little from the back seat. my wife drives uber part time as well, and we laugh at how differently we are treated. Im a 6"5" white man and shes a 5;5 Asian woman. we have totally different experiences. lol its a rather fun social experiment we have going on!


----------



## anOzzieUber

I've had one female (probably single, but I'm not sure) about 3 times. We have IMO have had the best conversations on our short trips, an instant attraction from my end at least. I'm naturally shy, but I'd love to ask her out - but I don't think it's responsible given the business transaction that is taking place - so I don't. It's a shame I think, but if you are going to drive for Uber you need to keep a level head, and despite your obvious attraction to a PAX you need to just let it go and not try to hit on them.

If she made the first move it would be different, but she didn't, so I'll just assume she isn't interested. No need to risk a sexual harassment law suit for a possible lay


----------



## Demon

I've done some thinking about this.

1. UBER drivers are not professionals. I don't mean they're bad people or even bad at their job. They just don't fit the definition of what a professional is. A professional has a license to engage in that business, a professional has insurance...etc. If people want a professional they hire a professional. If you don't hire a professional you get what you pay for.
2.UBER has maintained that driver's don't get a passenger's personal info. Just how did he get her #?
3. This doesn't fit the definition of harassment.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

anOzzieUber said:


> I've had one female (probably single, but I'm not sure) about 3 times. We have IMO have had the best conversations on our short trips, an instant attraction from my end at least. I'm naturally shy, but I'd love to ask her out - but I don't think it's responsible given the business transaction that is taking place - so I don't. It's a shame I think, but if you are going to drive for Uber you need to keep a level head, and despite your obvious attraction to a PAX you need to just let it go and not try to hit on them.
> 
> If she made the first move it would be different, but she didn't, so I'll just assume she isn't interested. No need to risk a sexual harassment law suit for a possible lay


It is unfortunate and I applaud your professionalism. While I feel strongly that it is inappropriate to ask her for a date, you could try laying a little hint out there, something along the lines of "I've enjoyed our conversation very much and look forward to the next one", who knows, might prompt her along.


----------



## Uberdawg

I think we may have hurt Bart's feelings. He hasn't been around since his last post here.

Or maybe he got put in Time Out.


----------



## Actionjax

Uberdawg said:


> I think we may have hurt Bart's feelings. He hasn't been around since his last post here.
> 
> Or maybe he got put in Time Out.


I'm going with the time out. He was in the Blog as Worst Driver so who knows.


----------



## Steve French

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm picturing Sly, slight smile, little dribble out of one side of mouth, upon female pax entering his ride.


You forgot about the faint smell of piss in the air....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Bart McCoy said:


> definitely not always the case. and mostly not. especially when the customer is female. females are WEIRD. a lot of times,well most of the time, they show NO interest. but if you go at them they will give you their number as if all of a sudden they just realized after you aske for the number you are cute/attractive or whatever. Again, females are WEIRD. Ive had female reject me a couple times, but was persistent,and got the number on the 3rd try, and then have sex with them a couple weeks later.
> 
> Equal opportunity for all genders, but females need to realize some jobs put you in a worse situation to deal with guys/jerks than others....With Uber, its just you and him in a car. That's it. No stopping him barriers. Females need to think things out before they decide to do certain jobs. Its not being a *chauvinist* pig its just the way life works


POST # 101 /@Bart McCoy : Bemused
Bison
Wonders if ....Laughing Man Avatar is
"working out" as Intern-with-Benefits
for Andrew Dice Clay Avatar. Bison
hopes Laughing Man brought some
☆☆☆☆☆ Lube!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Realityshark said:


> I offer oral sex to all my passengers. Male or female. Driving for Uber has caused me to lose every bit of self-respect I ever had. Uber on.


POST#130/@Realtyshark: You WAG, you!


----------



## LA Cabbie

While in general I advise fellow drivers to avoid personal relationships with the opposite sex who are passengers, if you feel that you really have a connection with a passenger, here is what to do.

Find out where they work or play, (yeah I know you drive them there), it has to be a public place and a daily routine say she goes to Starbucks 1 pm every day for coffee or that she works office max. You make up some bs like I haven't been there in ages I wonder what new drinks they have or in case of work say I heard office max gas great deals I gotta check them out.

Any woman will immediatly understand that you want to get with her but you are not putting her on the spot. If she says you should hang with me at Starbucks I'll let you try my favorite drink or swing by office max I'll show you around, then she is interested. Otherwise you can forget about her.

If you are to visit her don't do it in the capacity of an uber driver! It's a turn off and at the same time being thought of as just a driver destroys your confidence.

If she asks why you are doing this say you were trying it out because your friend told you so and you have an amazing real job!

Needless to say you make certain you never pick her up.

A great way to find out if she is available to you is to slyly bring up her man. Example if she likes to cook tell her how lucky her man is. If she says she doesn't have a man or she doesn't get along with her boyfriend or they are seeing other people, then she is definitely available for you!

Here are the house rules. Don't hit on married women can get real ugly. Single mothers just not worth it. If a woman talks highly of her man that's her way of saying to you Hell No!

It is best to be cordial and if a woman has any interest in you she will open up by initiating the conversation and keeping it moving.

Good luck to all out there.


----------



## flyingdingo

Sometimes being a gay male is an advantage. My male and female pax are comfortable with me.


----------



## JohninTampa

TimFromMA said:


> If you call a PAX for whatever reason, their number will be listed in your phone's recent call list.


The number I call (here) is always the same. I guess it goes through Uber and would probably reach them right after drop off, but next rider has same number shown on my phone.
The trouble here is the driver knows where she lives.
Grow up guys (those that don't realize how sensitive this subject is) treat this (please) like a profession.
Realize that people deserve some privacy. Resist the urge to use this as a way into their lives.
It is a reflection on all of us, (drivers and Men)


----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## Sydney Uber

anOzzieUber said:


> I've had one female (probably single, but I'm not sure) about 3 times. We have IMO have had the best conversations on our short trips, an instant attraction from my end at least. I'm naturally shy, but I'd love to ask her out - but I don't think it's responsible given the business transaction that is taking place - so I don't. It's a shame I think, but if you are going to drive for Uber you need to keep a level head, and despite your obvious attraction to a PAX you need to just let it go and not try to hit on them.
> 
> If she made the first move it would be different, but she didn't, so I'll just assume she isn't interested. No need to risk a sexual harassment law suit for a possible lay


Maaaaaate! So how many times you gonna knock back destiny? Does she show interest in you? Sit in the front? Linger at the end of a trip not hurrying to end a convo and get out? Do you make her laugh?

Look I had a regular client for almost 5 years when another driver smacked me in the back of the head and told me to make a move or miss out big time. I thought she was too nice a girl, me 10 yrs older, she a globe-trotting business women, all factors that I used to simply have fun with the easy ones and put her out of my mind.

But she kept calling. I followed the other driver's advice and asked her out. Proposed 6 months later, married 9 months after that. 14 yrs on 3 lovely kids and a life together.

Stuff "professionalism" when true human feelings come into it - they trump professionalism every time.

You need to VERIFY she wants to see you again. Give her your number to SMS you the next time she knows she's going to travel, ask her to give you as much notice as possible before she is going to request a car and where from. You'll advise if you can be on location to get the ping, can't because of prior commitments or can't as you're nowhere near her. Thank her if you can't and ask her to keep trying.

If she does, she likes you. Go through that charade a couple of times then ask her out.

Go Tiger!


----------



## Sydney Uber

flyingdingo said:


> Sometimes being a gay male is an advantage. My male and female pax are comfortable with me.


Do you get hit on by male riders? Gays are often quite forward.


----------



## flyingdingo

Sydney Uber said:


> Do you get hit on by male riders? Gays are often quite forward.


I do, and I take it in stride.


----------



## Bart McCoy

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 6531


Not surprised. Its going to happen



flyingdingo said:


> I do, and I take it in stride.


eeeeeeeek


----------



## elelegido

I got a text last night from Lyft. "Oops, it looks like Sarah left something in your car: _Nothing: I just wanted to give you my number. _You can call them directly at xxx-xxx-xxxx"

I'm not offended by it, nor do I think it's inappropriate. As it happens, it's good for the ego; I must be 20 years older than this young lady.

So, why is it that when pax do this to drivers it's OK, but when drivers (usually male) do it to pax (usually female) it's creepy?


----------



## Jake Miller

I have a little different take on this. Of course you should not hit on pax, but I have hooked up with several because they have asked me me out. Dinner, drinks, partying, back to the dorms for play time, to their hotel room to play and so on. Dont see an issue if they are asking. And I am older than the college girls for sure.


----------



## elelegido

Jake Miller said:


> I have a little different take on this. Of course you should not hit on pax, but I have hooked up with several because they have asked me me out. Dinner, drinks, partying, back to the dorms for play time, to their hotel room to play and so on. Dont see an issue if they are asking.


I don't either. What I mean is, it's interesting that nobody has a problem when it's the woman who hits on the man, be it female pax to male driver, or female driver to male pax, but when a male driver or pax hits on a female pax or driver then it's not OK. Unless she likes the guy of course, then it's cool, as in the case of Sydney Uber above.

What this all means is, it's OK for men to hit on their female pax, but only if she's into it. Given that I find reading women about as easy as reading Egyptian hieroglyphics, I don't ask for numbers while I'm at work.


----------



## jiwagon

I'm a male and don't ever consider it.


----------



## elelegido

jwagon said:


> I'm a male and don't ever consider it.


Your username suggests otherwise


----------



## jiwagon

elelegido said:


> Your username suggests otherwise


How? The other day a girl asked me if I had a girlfriend. I said no and not looking.


----------



## jiwagon

elelegido said:


> Suggest ≠ prove


I'm saying it doesn't prove it to be a suggestion.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

elelegido said:


> I got a text last night from Lyft. "Oops, it looks like Sarah left something in your car: _Nothing: I just wanted to give you my number. _You can call them directly at xxx-xxx-xxxx"
> 
> I'm not offended by it, nor do I think it's inappropriate. As it happens, it's good for the ego; I must be 20 years older than this young lady.
> 
> So, why is it that when pax do this to drivers it's OK, but when drivers (usually male) do it to pax (usually female) it's creepy?


So, when should we expect a new thread in the "Stories" section with your exploits?


----------



## elelegido

Oc_DriverX said:


> So, when should we expect a new thread in the "Stories" section with your exploits?


A new thread?


----------



## jiwagon

elelegido said:


> LOL, ok.


Ok


----------



## elelegido

Bart McCoy said:


> are you heterosexual?


No, no.. stop right there. Pax read this forum and it might give them an extra personal question to add to the list.

Where do you live
How old are you
How much do you earn
What is your sexual orientation
Turn left here


----------



## jiwagon

Bart McCoy said:


> Why would you say that?


I drive people around for $1.10/mile as a primary means of income. If any girl wants me, I'm going to submit her info to a psychiatrist and file for a restraining order. I even had a nice male try to be my friend. I blocked his number.


----------



## Bart McCoy

jwagon said:


> I drive people around for $1.10/mile as a primary means of income. If any girl wants me, I'm going to submit her info to a psychiatrist and file for a restraining order. I even had a nice male try to be my friend. I blocked his number.


1.10/mile is more than in my area
but they dont know its your primary means of income
do you have guarantees in your area?

and.....just curious.....how did you come up with that username?


----------



## UberOnSD

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


Not professional anyways. What a geek.


----------



## Sydney Uber

flyingdingo said:


> I do, and I take it in stride.


I guess it's a compliment of sorts. Once you go to the pack after 3 decades of driving it ain't gonna happen from either side of the fence!


----------



## Lidman

Nice battle between Bart and the fizzer. Not quite the same intensity as the battles between the scrubber and the hammer, but close.


----------



## jiwagon

Bart McCoy said:


> 1.10/mile is more than in my area
> but they dont know its your primary means of income
> do you have guarantees in your area?
> 
> and.....just curious.....how did you come up with that username?


Have you ever seen that commercial where the term jack wagon was used? I wonder where he came up with that.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jwagon said:


> I'm a male and don't ever consider it.


ScaredyCat!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bart McCoy said:


> are you heterosexual?


More like asexual


----------



## elelegido

jizzwagon said:


> Have you ever seen that commercial where the term jack wagon was used? I wonder where he came up with that. I took that term and replaced jack with jizz.


Isn't it chuck wagon?


----------



## jiwagon

elelegido said:


> Isn't it chuck wagon?


Not sure.. Sounded like jack to me


----------



## elelegido

jizzwagon said:


> Not sure.. Sounded like jack to me


If it had an old west style horse and wagon it's chuck (food wagon)


----------



## jiwagon

elelegido said:


> If it had an old west style horse and wagon it's chuck (food wagon)


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


 she complained cause she don't like him. He could have politely said to her" hey Maybe one day when I'm off from work would you like to go out?" But to do it right after he dropped her off or while she's in the car is wrong And creepy.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Western Warrior said:


> I hear these type stories from pax. This is common sense 101 that a woman using the service shouldn't be subjected to sexual advances. This is not what she's paying for. You'd think these guys would understand the line between doing a professional job and hitting on women for sex.


Do you even know the context of his text to her? Like someone said here on a prior message, a simple NO! I'm not interested would have been sufficient. It's not like he has her cell# or something. . So now she won't ride with man no more? Lady we understand it was innapropiate but to have him fired for asking you out?. Not every driver that your gonna ride with is gonna hit on you.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Bart McCoy said:


> So again, texting her anything after the ride is harassment?? Punishable by fine or imprisonment
> 
> So still waiting to see the TOS for an independent contractor saying they can't holler at a customer?
> 
> Do yall believe any prosecutor would press charges for texting her for a date?


Exactly!!


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

TimFromMA said:


> Unless the passenger strikes up a conversation, I limit all my interactions with the passenger to a simple greeting when I arrive "My name is Tim. Nice to meet you. I hope you enjoy the ride" and a simple farewell when they leave. "Thank you so much and please enjoy the rest of your day"
> 
> Once they leave the car and I drive away, it's like they never existed.


I talk and joke with my riders all the time. And they even tell me how different I am that u actually talk unlike most drivers they get. You just have to know how to chat in a nice and friendly way and if it's a woman not to flirt or make it obvious that you think she may be cute or something. People just don't know their limits.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Do you even know the context of his text to her? Like someone said here on a prior message, a simple NO! I'm not interested would have been sufficient. It's not like he has her cell# or something. . So now she won't ride with man no more? Lady we understand it was innapropiate but to have him fired for asking you out?. Not every driver that your gonna ride with is gonna hit on you.


yeah they stretched a text of driver asking a pax out, to asking for sex/making sexual advances to the pax. Big difference


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah they stretched a text of driver asking a pax out, to asking for sex/making sexual advances to the pax. Big difference


Well yeah that's creepy.


TimFromMA said:


> He contacted her afterwards. The only reason he had her number in the first place was because of his role as a driver. It's a completely inappropriate use of what could be construed as confidential personal information.


How the hell did he get her cell? Because we don't see riders # and they don't see ours. As for him asking her out its not a big deal. This woman is looking for attention seems to me. And she said she won't ride with man again? She's crazy! Lady please "get over yourself" does she actually think she's so gorgeous that a driver will not resist his urges and ask her out? That it's insane.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> How the hell did he get her cell? Because we don't see riders # and they don't see ours.


It appears the only number he called/texted, was HIS uber number (that connects to the pax)
once he picked up another pax, he couldnt even contact her anymore

The only other way the driver could have called/texted her on her actual private number, would be if she gave it to him.
Now if the female pax gave him her personal number, this whole topic should be deleted...........


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Driveronedge said:


> It's definitely creepy. Wow. There are a few guys here that I suspect have done the same thing. Who said anything about pressing charges???? Say it with me: BOUNDARIES. In my mind if you cross obvious boundaries and are too dumb to get it, then what other boundaries are you willing to cross?


So ok tell me what about when female pax ask me out like it has happened to me a few times? Ohh OK wait let me email uber to have these pax deactivated because HOW DARE them ask me to hang out with them!! I'm a married man. Lol they are soo creepy these girls.lol smh.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Txchick said:


> Again @Bart McCoy driver TEXTS her after the ride!!! Not acceptable!!


Look dude. It didn't matter to her. She just though the guy was ugly that's all. What difference does it make, at least he did it after ride was OVER. He's not on the clock and neither is she. So if he would have just asked her for her # politely it wasn't gonna matter to her, she wasn't interested.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Bart McCoy said:


> It appears the only number he called/texted, was HIS uber number (that connects to the pax)
> once he picked up another pax, he couldnt even contact her anymore
> 
> The only other way the driver could have called/texted her on her actually private number, would be if she gave it to him.
> Now if the female pax gave him her personal number, this whole topic should be deleted...........


I agree 100%


----------



## Lidman

Hopefully he's not an uber employee with that "god send" app that can look up pax personal info.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

LA Cabbie said:


> I've been driving cab for over 3 years in Los angeles and never hooked up with a female passenger. Like one poster said previously drivers are at the bottom of the societal ring and are seen as robots taking people from point a to b. Nothing more and perhaps less...
> 
> The only women I flirt with if you can call it that are those from the lower classes in the public service industry like myself. I only flirt when she initiates never the other way.
> 
> No cab driver I have known ever hooked up with a passenger. It's just way too awkward and thus uncomfortable.
> 
> Please male drivers you might get what you think is lucky with a drunk girl who gets touchy feely with you. Never never never get into her house our yours nor let your animal instincts get the best of you. If she claims rape you are done and in prison. Also if you see her again and she is sober don't mention your touchy feely encounter. The first thing a person loses when they are intoxicated is their judgement.
> 
> Please please for your own sake have a camera installed that way if a passenger accuses you of rape you have footage that they initiated.
> 
> For the male drivers with the faintest notion that driving uber will get you female action GTFO of the taxi industry.
> 
> For the record shame on trashy Travis who wants a million women driving for him in what is usually top 5 worst and or dangerous jobs.
> 
> Shame on you travis kalanick and all those who actively or silently support you and your organization.


So a cab driver is from a lower class? Dam I didn't know that. I guess millions.of hard working man n women of America feed and support their families doing "lower class jobs"


----------



## Bart McCoy

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Look dude. .....


lol


----------



## DrJeecheroo

elelegido said:


> Isn't it chuck wagon?


More like the choke wagon.


----------



## ARNK

It's 2017. You can no longer ask a woman out in a grocery store, at work, in a taxi, AT A BAR (because they already have a boyfriend), on the street, at an airport, on a plane, or just about anywhere because hey...it's just a creepy thing to do. For shame (males). FOR SHAME I say. 

The funny thing is, they taunt and humiliate you if you don't have a girlfriend, but make you feel like a sexual prevert if (God forbid) you ask them out for a drink. One way around this is just to have a boatload of money of course. Honestly, women are becoming more trouble than they're worth. Maybe all this attention goes straight to their heads like an invisible crown..

You know, life ain't always black or white. You social justice people do realize that you're not in charge of life and love right? Especially the lives and loves of complete strangers? What are you, the neighborhood watch, idiot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

One of the most important differences between being a taxi driver and being an uber driver is...

You know your a creepy cab driver, right away... and you know better.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

ARNK said:


> It's 2017. You can no longer ask a woman out in a grocery store, at work, in a taxi, AT A BAR (because they already have a boyfriend), on the street, at an airport, on a plane, or just about anywhere because hey...it's just a creepy thing to do. For shame (males). FOR SHAME I say.
> 
> The funny thing is, they taunt and humiliate you if you don't have a girlfriend, but make you feel like a sexual prevert if (God forbid) you ask them out for a drink. One way around this is just to have a boatload of money of course. Honestly, women are becoming more trouble than they're worth. Maybe all this attention goes straight to their heads like an invisible crown..
> 
> You know, life ain't always black or white. You social justice people do realize that you're not in charge of life and love right? Especially the lives and loves of complete strangers? What are you, the neighborhood watch, idiot.


I'm thinking you have a tiny bit of hostility towards women but let me just say this, it's questionable at best to ask someone out while you are driving, you are working and the motto that's always served me well is "Don't s%$t where you eat". As far as the rest of it goes, you just aren't doing it right.


----------



## Uberglenn

We don't no what kind of interaction the two had while he was driving. I'm not making excuses for him or her. As a man if a woman ask certain questions, like are you seeing anyone currently. Or are you married, I've had women give me their phone number after the ride was about to be over. I've had women flirt with me. They way I look at it is women ask men out and men ask women out.when it comes to harassment is another grey area.


----------



## Sueron

ChevyChick said:


> It's also annoying, as a female driver, to be hit on while I'm just trying to get the pax where they need to go. Sometimes it gets to the point where I start to wonder if I should pull my stun gun out and have it ready to go. I usually just tell the jerko that I'm happily married and have been for 10 years and then they get the hint. But it's just as bad as a driver hitting on a pax. Common sense people!


No driver or PAX should ever have to be worried about being hit on...ever. Big NO NO!


----------



## UberBastid

After reading this thread, I've pretty much changed my ideas.
Thank you, ya'll.

I think it is awful to tell pretty lady that she's pretty.
It is sexist to offer a seat or open a door.

And, an Americanized male should NEVER ask a lady out for a cup of coffee, or a cocktail. That's just AWFUL. 
It's better to meet on line, in a dating site. 
*how did they do it back in the old days*


----------



## Sueron

ARNK said:


> It's 2017. You can no longer ask a woman out in a grocery store, at work, in a taxi, AT A BAR (because they already have a boyfriend), on the street, at an airport, on a plane, or just about anywhere because hey...it's just a creepy thing to do. For shame (males). FOR SHAME I say.


This may effectively ban dating (since no one is a mind reader, and the whole point of asking someone out on a date is because you don't know before asking whether they would be interested without first asking). But in this case it was wrong. Uber/Lyft is NOT a dating service.

Welcome to the liberal PC line of thinking! Of which I'm NOT!

*Political Correctness:* 
A doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical liberal minority, and rapidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end.


----------



## charmer37

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


 If a passenger want to have a conversation I talk but I usually greet them with a basic hello and get them to there destination safely, You definitely got to be professional with woman passengers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

I love old posts


----------



## ARNK

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking you have a tiny bit of hostility towards women but let me just say this, it's questionable at best to ask someone out while you are driving, you are working and the motto that's always served me well is "Don't s%$t where you eat". As far as the rest of it goes, you just aren't doing it right.


I do, and for good reason. But I'm equal opportunity as far as my hostility is concerned. For example, I resent the hipster crowd. As for not doing it right, I don't care for what's considered "right". I don't think it's (playing the game) right. And it is just a game. A losing one.


----------



## ARNK

AuxCordBoston said:


> I love old posts


I just thought it was worth pointing out the God complex of the OP, sorry.


----------



## ARNK

Sueron said:


> This may effectively ban dating (since no one is a mind reader, and the whole point of asking someone out on a date is because you don't know before asking whether they would be interested without first asking). But in this case it was wrong. Uber/Lyft is NOT a dating service.
> 
> Welcome to the liberal PC line of thinking! Of which I'm NOT!
> 
> *Political Correctness:*
> A doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical liberal minority, and rapidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end.


You say two different things here.


----------



## ARNK

UberBastid said:


> After reading this thread, I've pretty much changed my ideas.
> Thank you, ya'll.
> 
> I think it is awful to tell pretty lady that she's pretty.
> It is sexist to offer a seat or open a door.
> 
> And, an Americanized male should NEVER ask a lady out for a cup of coffee, or a cocktail. That's just AWFUL.
> It's better to meet on line, in a dating site.
> *how did they do it back in the old days*


I agree, we're just pathetic. Sad oh so very sad.


----------



## ARNK

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> One of the most important differences between being a taxi driver and being an uber driver is...
> 
> You know your a creepy cab driver, right away... and you know better.


Sounds a tad unfair don't you think, maybe you're just filling a gap and don't hang all of what makes you you on driving for Uber. Actually that's very judgemental. What if there is a legit attraction and energy, you're asking people to ignore that and instead think of themselves as a creepy jerk. Err on the side of degrade yourself is the general feeling.


----------



## Shangsta

ARNK said:


> Sounds a tad unfair don't you think, maybe you're just filling a gap and don't hang all of what makes you you on driving for Uber. Actually that's very judgemental. What if there is a legit attraction and energy, you're asking people to ignore that and instead think of themselves as a creepy jerk. Err on the side of degrade yourself is the general feeling.


As a driver if a pax pursues you or ask for your number great. I would not go for it but I think you are within your right.

If you as a driver pick someone up and you think she's cute and ask her out.. it's pathetic. She wanted an Uber, not to get hit on. If a pax wants to get hit on they will make the effort


----------



## jothopo

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


He could have at least had the balls to ask her out during the ride. What a ******.


----------



## Jagent

Maybe we should all do like they do at corporate. ..ask all the women out. ..if they say no, kick em out.


----------



## dirtylee

I hit on other fem uber's I see while driving.  Having someone to cuddle with in the airport cue is priceless.


----------



## hanrahan01

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


Maybe Josh was just showing off his impressive Uber earnings and wanted to take her to dinner and tell her the skies the limit and make sure you Supersize that meal.


----------



## tirebiter

TimFromMA said:


> If it wasn't for his position as a driver, he would not have had access to her home address or her phone number.


How did he get her phone number?


----------



## BobbyK

If he would have asked for her number or for a date while she was in his vehicle, he would of risked a bad rating, maybe a complaint, or worse yet to him, a bruised ego. To text her phone was the worst and dumbest thing he could have done besides getting touchy/feely.

Way to go, Casanova. One day, your balls will drop from your stomach.

If he was smart, he would have had his friend text her and ask her out. LOL


----------



## victorious52

me "tinks" you people are way way too pc! i have videos ok! you have to be cool! but it can be done ok !  i can pick up women anywhere anytime! and i would place bets against anybody i can out pick up women! even their own wives ..ok jk there  but really i have driven a can almost all my life. done it all ! been there done that, got the tshirt posted video on some rather strange sites! with the permission of the woman ok! oh i can make it seem like it was their idea for sure! but i am like yoda! the force is strong with this one !

pm me and ask me about the hot tub girl! lol

of course this was all before i became a christian, now i am a good boy, just in case uber/lyft is watching!


----------



## Shangsta

victorious52 said:


> can pick up women anywhere anytime! and i would place bets against anybody i can out pick up women! even their own wives ..


Everyone remember this guy's face he will be on the news.

They love blowing stories of sexual assaults by Uber drivers out of proportion


----------



## ARNK

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> So a cab driver is from a lower class? Dam I didn't know that. I guess millions.of hard working man n women of America feed and support their families doing "lower class jobs"


Yes, according to the system & the "status sea" in which we find ourselves - which is illusory. So don't worry.


----------



## Grand Master B

i've asked waitresses for their #. this sort of thing happens all the time. that woman needs to grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Monkchoi

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


I too do not make advances toward a passenger but I have girls asking me out for drinks and be their personal driver. Some inviting me in for dessert. I decline every advances while I'm at work.


----------



## Nick781

Monkchoi said:


> I too do not make advances toward a passenger but I have girls asking me out for drinks and be their personal driver. Some inviting me in for dessert. I decline every advances while I'm at work.


If a girl is making obvious clues shes interested nothing wrong with getting a number and such


----------



## WaveRunner1

You have to be very careful what you say to passengers. When in question don't say anything. Let passenger talk then respond unless it's a passing comment like "crazy rain today huh?".
One time I had this bombshell woman passenger and she smelled of this fragrance that added to her shine. I almost said innocently "you smell nice" but realized quickly how that may be interpreted. Remember you don't know these people and they don't know you.


----------



## Blackcab

Western Warrior said:


> I hear these type stories from pax. This is common sense 101 that a woman using the service shouldn't be subjected to sexual advances. This is not what she's paying for. You'd think these guys would understand the line between doing a professional job and hitting on women for sex.


Who said it was sexual.


----------



## Pawtism

victorious52 said:


> i can pick up women anywhere anytime! and i would place bets against anybody i can out pick up women!


Did anyone else hear this in their head in like a Russian or Arminian accent? Lol


----------



## Bpr2

WaveRunner1 said:


> You have to be very careful what you say to passengers. When in question don't say anything. Let passenger talk then respond unless it's a passing comment like "crazy rain today huh?".
> One time I had this bombshell woman passenger and she smelled of this fragrance that added to her shine. I almost said innocently "you smell nice" but realized quickly how that may be interpreted. Remember you don't know these people and they don't know you.


"My female roommate is shopping for a new perfume , and yours smells good. What is it?"


----------



## victorious52

born and raised 


Pawtism said:


> Did anyone else hear this in their head in like a Russian or Arminian accent? Lol


born and raised in the bronx, living in florida, never been out the country, but you either have it or you don't what can i say!


----------



## Mattsey

Steve French said:


> It's sad we now live in a society it is offensive to compliment a woman, or ask her out on a date.
> 
> He obviously had no clue she wasn't interested. But would it be so difficult for her to just respond back that she is not available, or just not interested? Instead she demands he must be fired, and then discriminates via sexism on all future rides.


I have to agree with you there. Most companies Ive worked for have a policy where its fine to ask a colleague out on a date, as long as they only ask once, if they say no, or dont respond, dont pursue it. I drive Uber myself, I wont ask anyone out on a date because Im a timid person myself who wouldnt want to offend someone.


----------



## Mattsey

Driveronedge said:


> So yesterday I pick up a woman who is absolutely relieved that I'm a woman. Her last driver (Josh) actually text her after the ride and asked her out. Dipshit. USE YOUR HEAD - YEAH THE ONE ABOVE YOUR SHOULDERS.
> While a driver nay think this is harmless you are wrong. Passenger said from now on she'll cancel all male drivers. She also said she reported it to Uber telling them that she was freaked out by it because he dropped her off at home. I don't blame her. Only an incredibly insecure person would be flattered by his advances. Believe me, gentlemen, you are crossing a line when you hit on passengers.....


maybe im insecure because im flattered by womens advances. This is why I always used to use dating sites to meet women, because Id never have the nouse to ask a woman out that Id met.


----------



## LAndreas

Mattsey said:


> I have to agree with you there. Most companies Ive worked for have a policy where its fine to ask a colleague out on a date, as long as they only ask once, if they say no, or dont respond, dont pursue it. I drive Uber myself, I wont ask anyone out on a date because Im a timid person myself who wouldnt want to offend someone.


Defiling a corpse won't offend anyone on here? You're off to a blazing start.

Let's see what you unearth next.


----------



## UberBastid

LAndreas said:


> Defiling a corpse won't offend anyone on here?


Uber used to have a badge for that.


----------



## UberBastid

Mattsey said:


> I have to agree with you there. Most companies Ive worked for have a policy where its fine to ask a colleague out on a date, as long as they only ask once, if they say no, or dont respond, dont pursue it. I drive Uber myself, I wont ask anyone out on a date because Im a timid person myself who wouldnt want to offend someone.


That's the rule that I always used; whether it was at work or not.
And leave it with, "Too bad. If you change your mind ... lemme know."


----------

